# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of December 2007

## pj

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks Seeker assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Ask a Dream Character what your dream name is.  Tell us your dream name and about the experience.


Advanced Task: Find an outdoors area where it isn't winter, and cause it to become winter; not just snow, but taking the leaves off the trees and lowering the temperature as well.


(Badges will be updated when they become available.)

----------


## innerspacecadet

I've got a couple more hours to sleep this morning...doing a wbtb now...let's give it a shot!

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've been excited to find out my dream name.  I'm going to try it right now.

----------


## iadr

I take 8mg of galantamine with 500mg of choline after sleeping for 5 hours, stay up and hour, then go back to bed. 

I find myself in a house I used to own 20 years ago with my step son, and we are cleaning up the attic getting ready to sell the house. 

I am vacuuming the floor, but then take the vacuum cleaner apart for some reason. 

When I try to put the vacuum cleaner back together the parts do not fit right, so I finally give up trying and start sweeping the floor with a broom. 

I then realize because of all of the discrepancies in the dream that I am dreaming. 


Basic Task:
I concentrate on the first task I had decided to try before falling asleep, that of asking a dream character what my dream name is. 

At first nothing happens, but then I suddenly find myself being carried in the arms of a beautiful young, indian woman. 

I immediately ask her what my dream name is and she responds with something like Tierra, or Sienna, not sure because by the time I finally woke up from this dream it was 45 minutes later so it was difficult to remember some of the earlier parts of it. 


Advanced Task:
We go over to another room and make out for a while, after which I begin concentrating on the next task I wanted to try, that of going somewhere where it is warm and changing the weather to be cold and snowy. 

At first, nothing happens. Then, suddenly I find myself at a beautify tropical island where there are large hotels and modern buildings along a beatiful ocean shore. 

There are sunbathers everywhere. I enjoy watching the women walking along the beach for a while, after which I decide to try my the advanced task. 

When I concentrate on making it cold and snowy everyone suddenly disappears and I see large snow flakes coming down out of the sky. 

Although it is snowing a lot there is only a little of it that sticks to the ground. 

I then find myself on the top of very snowy mountain where there appears to have been a blizzard, and where I see a large white horse laying on the ground unable to move. 

As I start petting the horse he suddenly shakes the snow off of himself and starts getting up. 

I hear a mans voice saying that he is going to be ok since he is a horse, and can endure bad weather. 

I then find myself back on the beach where I was earlier, only the weather is nice now, and it is night time. 

I decide to leave the weather alone at this point and enjoy this place the way it was meant to be enjoyed, as I feel that if I tried to change the weather again I would be messing up something in my dream world.

As I look out over the city enjoying the beautiful lights, I am attracted to one building that is taller than all of the other buildings, and has a different shape than the other buildings, as it is somewhat narrow at the bottom, but then gets wider at the top, a very unusual looking building. 

I fly over to the building to get a closer look at it. As I fly up toward the top of the building it looks a lot different than it did from a distance as it now looks like an old, abandoned building. 

I then find myself inside of a hotel in their pool area where I see a small pool of boiling hot water about 20 feet from the platform I am standing on. 

Knowing that I am dreaming I decide to jump into this pool of hot water. 

Taking a big leap while turning a somersault in the air I land in the boiling hot water. 

I feel absolutely nothing while in the water. 

I then begin to become more aware of my body so decide it is time to get up and record my dream.

----------


## Super Duck

Ooo! Interesting!

I'm not sure whether I should have a bash at the Advanced for fun and stretching my lucid abilities or whether I should try the other task to build on my knowledge of my own psych. Hmmm ...

I'll do both ...

----------


## Kyhaar

No lucids last month. *sigh*

Let's hope I do better this month- these tasks sound really interesting

----------


## Super Duck

> Let's hope I do better this month



No doubt, you'll get it this time.

*POSTS A SMILIE HOLDING A 'GOOD LUCK!' SIGN which DV doesn't have -.-*

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, iadr!  ::banana::  Both tasks in one dream, before the month begins!  

(To those who don't know: when you do the tasks, you get to go into the Task Club Forum, and discuss next month's tasks, and get a head start on them--one of the benefits of doing the tasks.  The other benefits being getting a badge and an orange name at the bottom of the screen.  ::D: )





> I immediately ask her what my dream name is and she responds with something like Tierra, or Sienna, not sure because by the time I finally woke up from this dream it was 45 minutes later so it was difficult to remember some of the earlier parts of it.



Since you did it so early, you should do it again and see if you get the same one.  





> When I concentrate on making it cold and snowy everyone suddenly disappears and I see large snow flakes coming down out of the sky. 
> 
> 
> I decide to leave the weather alone at this point and enjoy this place the way it was meant to be enjoyed, as I feel that if I tried to change the weather again I would be messing up something in my dream world.



That was a cool dream with all the scene change; and you got a chance to go back to the nice part, even after changing the weather.

I didnt know we were going to have to make it cold and everything for the advanced task; I thought it was just going to be make it snow.  That is going to be a lot harder .   ::?:

----------


## Kristennoelle78

hmmmm....a challenge. I like a challenge.

----------


## suttsman

Aww man, I would have gotten the advanced lucid task if I didn't have it last month...
And the basic one... darn.

----------


## Bad Wolf

Sounds fun, I'll go ahead and do both tasks this month. And this task shouldn't cause any dream characters to run at me with a steak knife  ::D:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> Advanced Task: Find an outdoors area where it isn't winter, and cause it to become winter; not just snow, but taking the leaves off the trees and lowering the temperature as well.



does dream-spinning count?

----------


## Adam

Attempted the basic last night:

I was walking in my old neighbourhood, and with some friends, I remember looking up at the sky and seeing the moon (a dream sign of mine). Then I noticed there was more than one moon, well of course; _I was dreaming. So looking around at my friends as I stabilise the transition into lucidity, I notice all these girls about! "Not again!" I think to myself. It seems when ever I get lucid there are always a lot of girls about. So I thought I would ask one of the girls, "Hey, what is my dream name?" and then she looks at me, with a puzzled look on her face and says, "That was last months task..."

I was confuzed, then thought well she must be right. So then I decided to take advantage of all these girls, since this was my 4th lucid of the night, so had had a good innings so far.

_Damn her for tricking me into believing it was last months task! I guess I will have to try again, and the next person to try trick me, will pay!  :tongue2:

----------


## iadr

> Congratulations, iadr!  Both tasks in one dream, before the month begins!  
> 
> (To those who don't know: when you do the tasks, you get to go into the Task Club Forum, and discuss next month's tasks, and get a head start on them--one of the benefits of doing the tasks.  The other benefits being getting a badge and an orange name at the bottom of the screen. )



Thanks Moonbeam.

I just noticed something really cool about pj's avatar that I've never noticed before.  

If you look at that dog long enough he moves his nose.

Cool avatar pj. ::D:

----------


## arby

oooo.. a dream name...

that might be interesting to find out.

It'll probably be something that would be better fit into DCs say the darndest things =P

----------


## Sara

> So I thought I would ask one of the girls, "Hey, what is my dream name?" and then she looks at me, with a puzzled look on her face and says, "That was last months task..."



Ahhhh, poor Adam... If it isn't for all those girls trying to seduce you, they are tricking you into failing your task...





> I just noticed something really cool about pj's avatar that I've never noticed before.  
> 
> If you look at that dog long enough he moves his nose.



Haha, took me some time to discover too.
And I only just found out that the Pacman in Arby's signature eats your mouse!!!

OK, enough off topic. If I'm not busy doing lucid research about the validity of reality checks tonight, I hope to find a nice DC who will tell me my dream name :-)

----------


## Luminous

I'm looking forwards to trying them both!  ::D:  I've actually done the advanced one before, I will be trying again tonight. I've taken a vitamin B pill, and reminded me of the tasks all day. I hope I remember to try.

----------


## roguext22

wow.. ! i really like the advanced task !!!
I will give it a try..

----------


## Clairity

> And I only just found out that the Pacman in Arby's signature eats your mouse!!!



I had no idea it did that!  ::D: 

*iadr*, congrats on completing the tasks!

----------


## lostification

I have been trying to do the dream name task for a while now (advantages of having access to the Task Room thing) but all my DC's are too handicapped by the time i get around to asking them my dream name and the one DC that doesnt turn handicapped wont tell me my dream name. I wonder whats up with that.
Anyway, i dont feek like doing the advanced task so im going to try and find out my dream name by the end of this month.

----------


## Luminous

I did it!  ::D:  I completed the first task!

I was having a lucid dream where I was in a cafeteria. The lucid dream had already been going on for a while, when I suddenly remembered the tasks. I knew that I might wake up soon, so I started the first task right away. I walked over to one of the tables, several people were sitting there, talking and eating. One of the men there got up as I approached them, so I walked up to him. He seemed very happy, and smiled. His face looked so clear to me, I would recognise him if I saw him in real life, but I've never seen him before. He even spoke first.

"Hi, how are you doing?" He even shook my hand, I could feel the solid grip. 

"I'm fine, thanks. But... what's my dream name"

"Luna"

"Luna? Why Luna?" I was kinda surprised that he said this name, I used it for a while in some IRC chats 4 years ago, and I had forgotten about it.

"I'll tell you a little secret." He leaned forwards, and started whispering something into my ear. But my dream faded so quickly, and I didn't get a word he whispered.

Aww... I wanted to know! But at least my dream name is Luna.  :tongue2:

----------


## Bad Wolf

> "I'll tell you a little secret." He leaned forwards, and started whispering something into my ear. But my dream faded so quickly, and I didn't get a word he whispered.
> 
> Aww... I wanted to know! But at least my dream name is Luna.



Now that's typical of dreams. Someone offers to tell you something you might find interesting, and you wake up just before hearing it. Congratulations on getting the task done!

----------


## strinky

My second lucid dream, and I completed the advanced lucid task. The relevant excerpt from my DJ:

"Gradually, I realized that I was in a dream. I immediately thought of the advanced lucid task, and set to work on making it winter. I went outside and saw a lovely view of mountains and trees and the winding road. I visualized it becoming winter by various methods  closing my eyes and opening them again, simply willing it, etc. Eventually the temperature dropped and it began to snow. However, it didn't stick. What I did then was move my hand like a paintbrush over the scenery, and as I did so, that area was covered in snow. I then turned to the trees and visualized their leaves falling off, and it was so. One of the DCs made fun of me for not completing the scene with clouds. So I looked up into the sky and casually "painted" clouds.

It seemed like the less effort I put into what I wanted to do, the easier it was to perform. I was so focused on making it winter, though, that I forgot entirely about the basic lucid task."

So, I'll be going for the basic one tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Kristennoelle78

Ok, so in my dream I had moved into a two story house. I left the house but forgot to lock the door. So, I come back and the door is partially open. So, I know I have had an intruder. But the intruder may still be in the house. I walk in and sure enough things are in dissarray from the burgler looking in things for money. I go upstairs..where apparently my kitchen is in this dream..which lets me know I'm dreaming!! woo hoo!! So, I see the burgler next to my white fridge (all appliances in my actual kitchen are black). He is a tall young African American guy wearing a red shirt and zip up black hoodie that wasnt zipped...thus why I know his shirt was red. Anyway, I look at the guy..(and I'm telling myself...ask him your dream name..over and over) and I ask him..I say "My name is Rebecca Swift. What is my dream name" and for some reason I cant hear him speak so I have to read his lips and he says "I dont know." Well, obviously, my dream name must be Rebecca Swift because my real name is Kristen Sea****. Then I went blank and into some other dream that I can't remember now. 
Before the name dream..I dreamed of snow on the ground..but couldnt see the tops of trees..so, I will keep trying for task 2.

----------


## Moonbeam

::banana:: Congrats to Line-Luna and Kristin-Rebecca! (I wish my dream name would have been Luna! But noo....)

 :boogie: Good job, Strinky!  That is really good for only your second lucid dream!  

OK, here's my attempt from last night.  I'm not too happy with it, so I may try it again. 

(Part of a longer dream; I have been walking around in a mall and started a conversation with this DC.)

I ask the DC what my dream-name is.  He says, "I don't know", in a somewhat irritated way.  I say, "You don't know, or you won't tell me?"  He says, "I don't know!" very emphatically.  ::roll:: 

(I wake up and manage to get back into the dream using DEILD.  I see a far-off door and a DC comes out.  It is the back of one of the mall stores.  I project myself towards the door.)

A woman is taking trash out from the store.  I go to her and say, "What is my dream name?"  She looks at me, annoyed, and says, "You're not supposed to be back here."  I say, "Oh come on, just tell me my dream name."  She sighs and pauses from her work, leaning against the dumpster.  She acts as if she is humoring a crazy person, and says, "Well, let's see, I like a boyish-sounding name for a girl--so how about...Tyler?"   ::?:  

I'm not happy with this, but I give up for the time being.

----------


## arby

Heh, I had a pretty good dream during a nap today and almost got the task. =P

To start off, when I woke up today I felt like shit so not even a remote chance of DEILD or WBTB with VILD attributes (which is my normal winning combo). My brain felt like jelly, my nose was stuffed and my throat was raw. So, I got up, popped a couple pills and went around doing things I really didn't want to do such as shoveling the 20 cm of snow that fell last night >.<

In short, I was exhausted after that and decided to try to go to bed again because the medication had worked some of its magic. I got into bed and oddly enough, the first thing I noticed was that the way I was lying is the same way they lie down on those street cart racing things that you lie flat on and go down a hill really really fast. Needless to say, I decided to VILD it because the positioning would make it that much easier (and I was still a little stuffed up) 

I actually didn't get to spend much time on the cart lying down however. After a few moments, a car came from behind and made me spill out to the side of the road. I had somehow gotten amazingly vivid already however. I felt the pavement as I rolled then I felt the moisture of the grass as I rolled on that and grabbed it to slow me down. But then it got weird. Where there used to be a large shoulder of grass, there was now a cliff and I was just holding on to the edge. I tried pulling myself up but the edge started crumbling away. This was when I went "Alright, thats enough. This is a dream, a dream. Hey ho, lets go." (I normally keep myself in a position of limited control so I usually need to say something like this to regain it)

I flipped up over the edge effortlessly and stuck my hand into the front of a car that had sneakily come by right at that very moment in an attempt to sideswipe me. I just flung it over the cliff and went over to my cart thing. Now it looked like one of those carts you see in lumber yards. A big flatbed thing with a railing. I stood on it sideways this time and started riding it like a snowboard or skateboard. The road ahead was almost like a skate park and the turns went vertical at the farthest part. The part that was most distinct was that my cart was making some awesome skateboard noises.

Anyway, to the task.. I eventually came to a town where there was a crowd waiting for me. I dismounted and they all started clapping. Then I got my idea. I would have them chant my name and whatever name they chanted would be my dream name.

And then my mother woke me up because she was having trouble with the computer. She was trying to open a word document inside windows picture manager...  ::roll:: 

Slightly long post for a failure but it was close =P

----------


## Moonbeam

Too bad arby, you almost had it!  Darn Mom! :Bang head: 

You'll get it; it's still early.

----------


## mylucidworld

I Like the basic task. I will do this tonight if i remember, it will be my first task of the month attempt.
My main goal is getting to the dream views party but i could ask someone on the way or somebody there.
Knowing my dream characters they will probably come up with a ridiculous name.

The advanced task i will probably have trouble with because i am crap at changing scenery but i might give it a go sometime this month.

----------


## pj

> does dream-spinning count?



I'd say no, if you spin and just go someplace where it is winter.  The task is to make it become winter where you are, not to go someplace where it is winter.

It would have to be judged based on the actual attempt, of course.  Seeker, Clairity and/or Moonbeam make the final decisions.

----------


## lizmunchausen

> Attempted the basic last night:
> 
> I was walking in my old neighbourhood, and with some friends, I remember looking up at the sky and seeing the moon (a dream sign of mine). Then I noticed there was more than one moon, well of course; _I was dreaming. So looking around at my friends as I stabilise the transition into lucidity, I notice all these girls about! "Not again!" I think to myself. It seems when ever I get lucid there are always a lot of girls about. So I thought I would ask one of the girls, "Hey, what is my dream name?" and then she looks at me, with a puzzled look on her face and says, "That was last months task..."
> 
> I was confuzed, then thought well she must be right. So then I decided to take advantage of all these girls, since this was my 4th lucid of the night, so had had a good innings so far.
> 
> _Damn her for tricking me into believing it was last months task! I guess I will have to try again, and the next person to try trick me, will pay!




haha joker

----------


## lostification

Gah! this is so frustrating!! why am i cursed with Handicapped DC's!!

----------


## iadr

> I ask the DC what my dream-name is. He says, "I don't know", in a somewhat irritated way. I say, "You don't know, or you won't tell me?" He says, "I don't know!" very emphatically. 
> 
> (I wake up and manage to get back into the dream using DEILD. I see a far-off door and a DC comes out. It is the back of one of the mall stores. I project myself towards the door.)
> 
> A woman is taking trash out from the store. I go to her and say, "What is my dream name?" She looks at me, annoyed, and says, "You're not supposed to be back here." I say, "Oh come on, just tell me my dream name." She sighs and pauses from her work, leaning against the dumpster. She acts as if she is humoring a crazy person, and says, "Well, let's see, I like a boyish-sounding name for a girl--so how about...Tyler?"



Your DC's certainly weren't very helpful were they Moonbeam?

Congratulations on prying the information out of them.  ::D: 

BTW, that's a really neat stocking cap your avatar is wearing. :wink2:

----------


## Jamal

YAY I attempted the advanced and completed the basic in the best LD experience I've ever had!!!!

*Advanced attempt:*I then remembered the TOTM!!! (advanced) I ran outside and to my dismay it was already winter... I tried to make it summer and make it back winter but it was too hard.

*Basic completed:* So I remembered the dream name task!! I ran over to a burger king that looked more like a local sushi shop. I went inside and immediately started asking. I asked this one lady "what's my dream name" she said for me to stop wasting her time.. So I broke her table with telekinesis!! Then I asked this Chinese guy who said " I dunno... Ummm Candy Green?" I was like Ok awesome. And I started repeating it in my head. Then I'm like wait a sec!! And I looked over at what he was purchasing... It was a mound of candy some being green!! I picked up a green lollipop and asked him "Is this the reason I'm candy green??? he was like "NOOO Please don't hurt me" And I'm like okay I believe you.

If you wanna check out my action packed experience just click my dream journal link on my sig  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I can finally wirte down my LD from a while back where I completed the Dream Name Task. This isn't as long as some of my past marathon LDs. But it seems significant in some way.

I'll just start before I became lucid.

*Lucid Dream:*

I was at my sister's house. We had been talking. She is the *sister* that has *cancer*. In the dream she had all her hair unlike in real life. Her twin daughters were there in their pajamas and hugging me.

Then I remember I was looking in a *mirror*. I noticed that something weird was going on.

I called out to my sister, "Come check this out. Notice how when you look at my shirt, it's black. But when you look at it in the mirror, it's white."

It came as no shock that I was dreaming. It was if I had known all along, but that this was the first time I had really aknowleged it.

I then remembered I wanted to do the *Dream Name Task*.

I asked my sister, "What is your dream name?"

She looked at me and said, "*Janene*." And then she came closer and as if revealing a huge secret, she added, "*And I'm also from San Francisco."*

I took that in. And then I leaned to her and said, "And my dream name is..." And then I didn't know what to say. I thought for a moment and the names Brenda and Catherine came to mind. But they didn't seem that special.

Then I remembered that I was supposed to ask someone _else_ what my dream name was. So I asked my sister what my dream name was.

She looked again at me like she was revealing something extrememly confidential, and said, "*Your dream name is my old nick name....it's Suzy-Q*."

And at that moment of discovery, I woke up.

I shared this with my sister, and we had a good laugh--especially at the "I'm from San Francisco" part. And she also thought it was cool that my "dream name" was her old nick name.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I became lucid in a dream this morning after seeing someone from my old highschool.  I thought for a minute about what I wanted to do and then remembered the task to create winter.  I made some wind and some leaves started to fall from the trees.  I looked up at the clouds and brought them all together to make a big cloud right above me and made some snow fall.  That was all that happened.

I then remembered the dream name task and went inside this place that was like a bar.  I went to a couple that was sitting at the bar and asked them what my dream name was.  The man said, "What do you mean, like Fiction or Non-Fiction."  I said, "Yeah, I guess it can be just a word," not really realizing what he said until I woke up.  He said, "Okay.  Fiction."  The woman said, "I would have said A7."  I found out that their names were Toby and Laura.  I had heard these names in my dreams before and my mother suggested to me that they might be the names of spirit guides.  I asked if they were spirit guides and they said no.  I asked if they were figments of my imagination and they said yes.  Not trusting the figments of my imagination, I asked to see my dream guide who I have met before in a lucid dream.  When he entered I asked what my dream name was.  He said "Leslie".  I asked what a dream name was, if it was like a spirit name.  He said I was dumb.  My dream guide is often sarcastic, so his reply did not shock me.

I then went outside and decided to experiment with the weather some more.  I used my breath to make wind.  I kept blowing air and a strong wind was created.  The branches of the trees were swaying and many leaves were falling off and blowing around.  I then woke up.

----------


## indescribable

Wow, I've never completed a task so fast before!  ::D: 

THE DREAM:
My family and I were having a big snow ball fight. (We had actually had a real snowball fight that afternoon) There was slush everywhere and it was about 10 o'clock at night. I tried to dodge a snowball and turned around. As soon as I turned back a mudball hit me in the face. I looked around to see who had thrown it, but there was no one there. I noticed that the whole place had changed. I was no longer in my winter neighborhood and that's when I became lucid. I was now standing on a hill in a meadow looking out to the horizon. The meadow was all brown grass as far as the eye could see, and right in the middle was a single huge tree. The tree had a purple trunk (???) with yellow, oak-like leaves as big as as my head. I walked towards the tree and as I got right under the branches a giant acorn hit me on the head. I looked up and there was a tiny squirrel with an army of mudballs and acorns ready to throw at me. I ran away and thought about how I could get revenge. I decided that since one of the tasks was making the place into winter, I would use this task to my advantage.
I walked back to the tree and stared at the 2 inch tall squirrel, sitting on a big purple branch. As I stared I could feel the air slowly becoming extremely cold, and I could begin to see tiny snowflakes falling around us. Strangely, the snow seemed to be falling from the tree as well as from the sky. It began to snow harder and harder until I was nearly standing in a blizzard. I made a small gesture with my hand and a gust of wind blew the squirrel out of the tree. It made a small, squirrel shaped hole in the snow, which was now about 2 feet deep. I went over to see if the squirrel was okay, but when I got there the squirrel jumped up out of the snow and started throwing frozen mud pellets at me (Ouch!) I tried to use my dream control to stop the hail of frozen mud, but I couldn't. Then the squirrel suddenly stopped and looked behind me and made some happy sounding chattering noises. Before I could do anything I heard a growl from some kind of creature behind me that sounded huge. I tried to turn around and look but I was frozen in place. I struggled to get free, but I panicked so bad that I woke up.

Before I left my dream though, I would SWEAR that puny little squirrel was grinning at me.  ::angry:: 

P.S. I didn't even bother to think about learning my dream name since I would rather prefer it to remain a mystery...  ::content::

----------


## Oneiro

Me: Are you a mashellan?
DC: Yes.
Me: Do you know my dream name?
DC: Are you an idiot?
Me: (surprised) Ermm.. no.. I don't think so!
DC: You're Simon, of course!
Me: (nonplussed) Oh..

"Simon" is my real name.

----------


## indescribable

> Me: Are you a mashellan?
> DC: Yes.
> Me: Do you know my dream name?
> DC: Are you an idiot?
> Me: (surprised) Ermm.. no.. I don't think so!
> DC: You're Simon, of course!
> Me: (nonplussed) Oh..
> 
> "Simon" is my real name.



ha ha, I bet I would probably get a similar answer.

----------


## Iamerik

It hasn't snowed here in Holland yet so it won't be difficult to find a snow-free location in my dream. And I've always been good at manipulating weather. I'll try!  :boogie:

----------


## StephenT

Here!

Apparently I'm Tortoola.  :tongue2: 

It's in one of the first paragraphs.  ::D:

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I made a small gesture with my hand and a gust of wind blew the squirrel out of the tree. It made a small, squirrel shaped hole in the snow,



I think I'm in love with this dream.  Just a little.

----------


## indescribable

> I think I'm in love with this dream.  Just a little.



lol, do you have a grudge against 2 inch tall squirrels?

----------


## nayrki

Advanced lucid task (barely):
I was in the middle of a parking lot with some people and i looked up into the sky... there were flashes of pink and green light in the sky, and i discovered i could control them. Thats how i became lucid. From there i was just experimenting.. I made pink lightning from the sky to the ground, which created a strange moving machine (which i would later use as a transporter). Anyways, I then thought of the advanced lucid task. In the middle of this metropolis, I made leaves appear on top of buildings (sincei  rememberd that leaves couldnt be on the trees). Which was weird cuz there were no trees in this metropolis.. just skyscrapers... Anyways then I stared at the dark cloudy night sky and visualized little tiny snowflakes falling down. I could feel the chill on my body of the frozen air, and the world seemed so serene and sterile on the gray pavement lit by a yellow streetlight, being cold as an ice hell.. I didnt wait all that long for the snow to build up and I went into my teleporter and went off into an adventure full of pie throwing and lots of cream  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

:boogie:  Good job *Candy Green*, *Suzy-Q*, *Fiction A7*, *Simon*, and *Tortoola!*

  ::banana:: Congrats also to indescribable and nayriki!  That's a hard task, I think.

----------


## StephenT

Suzy Q is a good song.  ::D:   Congrat's on that name!

----------


## Pyor

Piece of cake.  This WILD occurred yesterday.  As I was playing around in my LD, I remembered the task of the month.

So I conjured an area, which seemed to be located in a backyard  all that's necessary  and which area was full of trees, plants, flowers, grass.

I said aloud :  Shall it now be winter .  Thus it started snowing  and I could feel the snow flakes on my face.  Flowers and plants died instantly.  Trees lost their leaves.

Since it was working so fine, I then said with my fingers pointed upwards :  Shall it now be spring .  Thus the snow melted.  Trees, plants and flowers started to blossom very quickly, as we see in documentaries.

When spring was completed, I then ordered :  Let's have another winter, now .  And so it started snowing again.  The trees lost their leaves ; flowers and plants died once again.

I might have done all of that three times, until I got bored and sought other LD adventures.

----------


## Kyhaar

Success!

I was in a medevial-ish city, except there was a bar outside in on the cobblestoned alley. I asked the bartender if I could have 2 beers, so he brought me two huge beer mugs full of a frothing liquid. I had a sip, and it tasted foul and disgusting. Obviously, I stole them and ran away (I had no money to pay for them).

I was afraid of getting arrested, so I ran into a restaurant where some friends of mine from PF (rather not give name, sorry) and my leader were hanging out. I slid in with the beers, and my leader looked at me strangely.

When the bartender came in, the beers had vanished. I pulled up a fuzzy green jacket to cover most of my face so that he wouldn't recognise me. After giving me some suspicious looks, he left.

As he did so, I somehow appeared out of my seat. All the kids had vanished, leaving Wendy and the waitress. I kept thinking if this was the time to do a Reality Check. I did a nose reality check and became lucid. I grabbed the blonde waitress by the arm and said, "What is my dream name?"

No answer- she was terrified of me. I asked again. "What is my dream name?" Out of her mouth came, "Jheraerea". I felt myself awakening, and I woke up. 

Note: Jheraerea is pronounced "Jare (like hare) - ray - ree - ya"

----------


## lucidbuddha

I had an early lucid that I nearly forgot!

I'm with some guy in a field with trees lining both sides. There's one tree in the field that has been cut but still stands about 30-40 feet tall. I'm enjoying myself flying around and I grab this guys hand and fly him up to this cut tree-top. I first ask him where he is from. (maybe I thought I was mutually dreaming?) he didn't answer, and then I remembered the task and asked him my dream name.
Me: "What's my dream name?"
Him: "What?"
Me: "What's my dream name?"
Him: "Oh, Zaygin" 
Me: "Really?" I repeat it in my head thinking it was funny at first then I came to tems with it, "Thanks"

I took his arm and flew around some more (often when I fly it's more of an exagerated moon walk) At one point I'm hanging onto a branch trying to get to a more sturdy one when he tries to get me to lose balance. I said, "I'll just try the advanced task in another dream and let go and plummet to the ground" and he said "That's if you can recognize the next one" and I let go....and didn't recognize the next one.  ::?:

----------


## Clairity

WOW.. We have got some lucid dreamers this month!!!  :boogie: 

Congratulations on completing the *basic task* to: 

iadr, 
Line, 
Kristennoelle78, 
Moonbeam, 
Jamal, 
Twoshadows, 
Oneiro,
Stephent91, 
Kyhaar, 
lucidbuddha 

Congratulations on completing the *advanced task* to: 

iadr, 
strinky, 
goldentheponygirl, 
indescribable, 
nayrki, 
Pyor, 

If I missed anyone, I apologize and congratulations to you as well!  ::D:

----------


## Oneiro

Ummm.. Clairity.. much as I would like to complete the advanced task for December, I've only attempted the basic one.. so.. thanks for your congrats on completing the advanced task, but I haven't actually tried it yet!

----------


## indescribable

> Congratulations on completing the advanced task to:
> 
> iadr,
> strinky,
> goldentheponygirl,
> indescribable,
> nayrki,
> Pyor,
> indescribable
> ...



heh... thanks for the congrats. You didn't miss me, but you congratulated me twice!

----------


## Clairity

> Ummm.. Clairity.. much as I would like to complete the advanced task for December, I've only attempted the basic one.. so.. thanks for your congrats on completing the advanced task, but I haven't actually tried it yet!



Oops! See I just have so much faith in you being able do the advanced task that I just went ahead and gave you credit. Yeah.. that's what happened!!  ::roll:: 





> heh... thanks for the congrats. You didn't miss me, but you congratulated me twice!



And see, I just felt that your accomplishment was so special that it deserved double mention.. yeah.. that's it!

ok.. I messed up.  :tongue2: 

I've corrected my post. Thanks for catching that!  ::D:

----------


## nayrki

I didnt get my badge again  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> I didnt get my badge again



Sorry nayrki.. I just sent another PM about your badge.

----------


## suttsman

I did it! YES! The advanced lucid task is complete!





> I dreamt I was in the woods near my cabin. Suddenly, a whole bunch of deer start running to the left and right of me. A whole bunch of them. Some as big as cows! Then I realized why they were running. Bears! AAH! I start running, but the gravity (like in many dreams) is very heavy. So I realize that it is a dream. So I try the lucid task. I used the method I used in my last weather-changing escapade (Portal Crapper) and focused on one thing and made the rest pitch white. I cleared away the white to see that it is a snowstorm, just like before. The trees are bare, the temperature dropped, I realized that I did it. I got so excited from that so much that I woke up.

----------


## Gez

I like the dream name task, and funnily enough i was thinking about making it snow in my next lucid when walking home t'day.
Wish me luck  :smiley:

----------


## camera_man1231

> I ask the DC what my dream-name is.  He says, "I don't know", in a somewhat irritated way.  I say, "You don't know, or you won't tell me?"  He says, "I don't know!" very emphatically.



Wow dude. that really sucks, but best luck on your next try! ::D:

----------


## luffers

Yay my first task complete

It started at school (again) i was staring out of the window in English  at a beautiful sunny day then i look up at the whiteboard and look back and there seemed to be a tornado on the school field! I was so supirsed at this sudden change i did and RC and bingo i was lucid! I tried to make the tornado disappear but i couldn't so instead i jumped out of the window and flew away untill i reached some countryside where stopped and started playing a game of cricket with some locals...after what seemed a while (though im not sure it was) my team was batting and one of the team asked me my name...then i remembered the lucid task and asked him "what's my dream name?" he just looked at me strangely and turned away as did the rest of the team in fustration i looked to the sky and there in the clouds was a perfectly spelt name Tobais Druitt! I got so excited that i had completed a task i woke up, still it was a great experience!

----------


## Sara

A big congratulations and THANK YOU to all people who have accomplished this task before me. It gives me inspiration and motivation to read how you finished the task. Enough motivation to complete the task myself  :boogie: 

Here is the complete lucid part of the dream in my 30 minute-midnight-nap:




> I'm pressed with my back against the wall, as if there is a sideways gravity. 
> My sister comes up the stairs, wondering what is wrong with me!
> "Nothing", I say, "I'm just dreaming". I notice I can't see her eyes, it's like a blank spot on her face.
> She walks by and goes into my room. Then I remember the TOTM and call her back. My voice is different, it sounds very nice and I speak English without any accent. "What is my dream name" I ask her. I look in her face and see she has THREE eyes! IEEHH! That scares me and I want to wake up, but I also want to hear my dream name. As she is fading away, I hear her say "Anita" in a soft voice. I want to ask her "Are you sure??" but the dream faded and I was too excited to continue dreaming



I don't know if I'm happy with this name, but I got it from my sister, which is very nice because I don't see her very often.

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats, *Anita* and *Tobais Druitt* !

Good job, suttsman!  I am impressed by anyone who can do that task!

Good luck Gez--you'll get it, it's early.

And thanks camera man--I hope I can do it again, but who knows if it will be any better.  ::?:  (No offense to people named Tyler!)

----------


## suttsman

> Good job, suttsman! I am impressed by anyone who can do that task!



I'm impressed I could even do it!




> And thanks camera man--I hope I can do it again, but who knows if it will be any better. (No offense to people named Tyler!)



None taken.

----------


## seeker28

Last night I completed both the basic and advanced tasks, in the same dream!

Basic task:  I was in a high school class room.  It was a math class.  We were going to learn how to caluclate the area inside a triangle.  I had a book, but the page numbers were all weird.  Each section was numbered seperatly.  I couldn't find the right page!  Being in a classroom is one of my dream signs, so as soon as I calmed down I realized I was dreaming.  I decided to try for both tasks.  I turned to the girl in front of me and asked, "What is my dream name?"  She smiled and said, "That's easy.  You are Ameila Line."

Advanced Task:  It was still the same dream and I was still lucid.  The class was now on a school bus that was droping all of us off at our homes.  We were driving through the country.  It was summer.  I smiled and said, "I'm going to turn it into winter.  I put my hand on the window over a tree.  I imagined that when I moved my hand the leaves would all fall off.  They did.   I moved my hand around, making the grass turn brown and all the trees loose their leaves.  I decided it was time for it to snow now, so it did.  We were driving past a sod and tree farm.  The farmer was out in a sod field yelling that he didn't understand why it was cold all of a sudden.  The unexpected change in weather was going to hurt his businness.  I felt bad about that and decided that today it would be winter, but tomorrow it would go back to summer.

----------


## StephenT

Nice winter change!  Especially like the angry farmer.  ::D:   That's nice that it's only emporary though.  :tongue2:

----------


## A Humble Sinner

The advanced task sounds really fun. If I manage it I'll conjure up an animated snowman to tell me my name.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> None taken.



Uh-oh, another Tyler.  The reason I said that is I already offended one Tyler by complaining about that name. ::?: 





> Last night I completed both the basic and advanced tasks, in the same dream!



 ::banana:: Good job, *Ameila Line!*

----------


## suttsman

Hey, I wasn't lucid, but I do know my dream name! Kenny!





> I dreamt that me and my friends are at this waterpark. We go up the line to some slide. My friends go first, and they get flung off a jump into a seperate pool. I am worried since there is a diving board right in front of the end of the slide that I might hit. One of my friends encourages me to go by saying "Come on, *Kenny*, don't be a wuss!" _Kenny? That's my dream name?_ Cool! I decide to go, despite I might "die". I am rocketed through the slide. I feel like 7 gs and then I'm flung off and die and wake up on impact of the water. (Oh my god! They killed Kenny!)

----------


## Clairity

> (Oh my god! They killed Kenny!)



LOL!!  ::D:

----------


## Enki

This morning I became lucid and remembered both tasks. The dream goes like this:

I'm in a pub (that looks like a saloon from a cowboy movie) and I'm sitting at a table sipping soup and I say to myself  when I finish this soup I will find myself in a lucid dream. I finish the soup and nothing changes, so I think my plan probably didn't work but anyway I count my fingers (this is my favourite RC). I have six fingers! Wow, I'm in a dream! There is a jukebox and it's playing country music and I start to dance. It feels so good, so free. After a while I think  why am I dancing? I can dance when I'm awake. Shouldn't I be doing something that I can't do while being awake? Then I remember the task  I have to find out my dream name. The jukebox is still playing country music and I start listening to the lyrics of the song and it's about a cowboy, a gun fighter and the refrain goes something like  My name, my name is Deadline Dead. And I immediatly think this must refer to me. The singer is telling me my dream name! But what does it mean? Since I'm not a native english speaker, I know what deadline means and I know what dead means but what's it mean all together? I'm disappointed and I'm thinking to myself why can't I have a nice name? I totally loose interest to investigate this any further. At that point I remember the second task  to make it snow. I look outside and it's sunny and trees are all green. Perfect. I go outside and begin to influence the surroundings with my mind. It starts getting cloudy and very dark and everything looses colour. A strong wind begins to blow. It gets spooky. After a while I notice the trees still have leaves on and I think  in winter there are no leaves on the trees, so I make the leaves fall down. It gets so cold and I'm thinking  I'm going to freeze! I see a first snowflake and then the snow begins to fall down really fast. I don't feel good so I decide to make it stop. Snow turns into rain, it's warm again, I push the clouds away with my hands and suddenly the moon appears. A little girl comes out of the pub and I suddenly decide to ask her: »Do you know my name?« (I'm hoping she will give me a nicer name). 
But she says: »The man back there said you're Deadline Dead. But I really resent him giving a lady such a name!«
I find this answer interesting and I say: »Do you think I used to be a pirate?« (and that is why I have such a terrible name)
And the girl smiles and says: »Yeah.« 
I'm looking at the night sky and then I wake up. 

Sorry for the long discription, but this dream was so intense that it took me a while to switch to this reality after waking up.

----------


## Susceptor

How bout this?

Dream started out normal. I was in a shower when I realize I'm dreaming. My "Shower" fades out and I find myself in a field. Well, it was a pitch black Field. Also, there was a bed there, which was also black. I decided to make it snow here (Remebering what I told myself last night) I managed to make it snow, but it was kinda sootish. I covered the bed and 10 feet of the black grass. I was gonna' find out my dream name, but I woke up.

When I woke up, my fingers were cold.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  Did both in one night!

After waking up and taking a B6 vitamin around 4 like I always do I woke up after having this lucid at 7:30.

*Flying WBTB*
I was at ESU and roaming around town, looking for food on a cheap version of a segway.  I was moving up a big hill and had to walk because it didn't have the power for that, but at the top I set it back down and went into a classroom on a wobbly chair to try and sleep while two asian kids discussed kung fu and how good the pizza on the table looked.

Then my old calc professor came in and asked who the kids were and told me to "order up" as she handed me a slice of deep dish pizza.  The kid next to me had pineapple pizza, but didn't know it was pineapple at the time that he got it.  He thought it was ribs.

"I had a dream about this," I mentioned and looked around.  I immediately became lucid.  I jump up and fly over the table and into my grandfather's kitchen.  I stay in the air, kind of swimming through it, but after one stroke flying with my mind (for the first time!)  

I fly towards the big window that looks out over the backyard.  I bump into it.  I fly backwards and then towards it again, punching it.  It shatters and I float out the window and turn to the left.  I see a coffee table outside, about the height of me.  The legs must have been twenty feet high.  I then slowly work my way down the hill, as I increase my altitude.

"What's my dream name?"  I ask the air as I remember the task of the month.  All of a sudden I feel a jerk upwards.  TwoShadows is flying with me and had ahold of my pants by where the belt would be.  She's pulling me really high and really fast.

I can't see her, but for some reason I know it's her.  "TwoShadows, knock it off," I say.  A moment later she lets go and I forget about her.  I end up floating near the ground again, in fact was only a few feet above the water of a tropical swamp.

Looking back it looks like the Everglades or something and I remark on how much it looks like summer and the other task hits me.

I turn on my head and try to summersault, but can't.  I then turn back over and the ground is covered in about an inch of snow.  It's much colder and clearer now and the water that I was hovering over was now a sheet of ice.  

I think about waking myself up, but know I'll remember everything as I walk towards a house.  There is a fence surrounding it, but I forget about it and it vanishes.  I walk into the wall of the house and bump off of it.  Why did I loose my ability to walk through walls?

I then go to the window and see two people inside.  I fly through the window and yell to scare them.  The father just stands there and there is a really fat, disgusting kid sitting naked in a lazy-boy.  I get in front of him and look at him and then go next to him and print something on the printer.

I then have a sneaking suspicion that this fat kid (who's balls are malformed I notice) is TwoShadows in disguise.  I kick him in the crotch and he attacks me.  I guess it wasn't her  :tongue2:   I grab his arm and from below him send a series of sidekicks into the pressure point under his armpit, but then he bites down on my leg so I stand up.

 I grab his head and snap his neck.  He falls on the ground and I grab what I had printed.  It was a six or eight sides dice with hebrew written on it.  Maybe it was my dream name, but I don't know the language.  

Then I fly through the window again, but get stuck.  It think maybe the kid has grabbed me so I wake up.

Okay, back to bed for another one hopefully.  Maybe I'll do the basic task.

After three attempts to WILD and two times of getting up to early and trying to walk into hypnogogic imagery I finally got a good WILD.

*Hypnogogic Imagery* 
The first scene was me standing outside of my dad's house and the van was there.  I knew that it wasn't real because I'm at school right now.  I waited for a second before trying to walk towards the van, but my legs moved in my bed and it disappeared.

*2nd Hypnogogic Imagery*
The next time I was still in the driveway, with a girl and there was a black car coming towards us through the lawn.  I told her to stay between the cars with me as I grabbed the sai that she had taken out of my car earlier and put it away.  Then I grabbed my straight-sword.

They circled us and as they went for another circle I fled behind the house without them noticing.  Then I saw police cars and lights.  I was laying down so I got up.  I got up in my bed and it vanished again.

*Store WILD*
I entered a room that I knew to be a dream right away.  I remembered the last lucid dream and ran towards a wall, knowing what was on the other side of it was another room.  I went through the wall easily, then the next one I yelled "Bathroom" and I went through the wall into a bathroom.

"Spaceland" I yelled as I bumped into the next wall.  Then I thought of the "Persistence of Memory" painting and tried to go through the wall to there, but I couldn't.

I opened the one door in the place and was surprised to see a naked man in the shower.  He just stood there like a mannequin.  I touched his arm and asked him what my dream name was.

He said he didn't know, but I was persistent.  "Say any spacey name," I ordered him to give me a dream name.  "Thumper" he finally said. 

"That sucks," I yelled at him and followed him, wanting to torture him now.  "Wanna see yourself in a mirror?" I rolled a mirror in front of him as he entered the locker room.  It didn't make his burn like I thought it would.

He seemed terrified of me. "Yeah, whatever you want," he said.  So I decided to humiliate him.

"Put this on," I grabbed a bra from a rack and threw it at him.  "Under the robe you idiot," I snapped as he started to put it on wrong.  I was bored with him so I went to a lady working at the department store and took something off of her desk.  I put it on her bosses desk as she protested.  These were more lively dream characters than usual.

I then started to walk away, but then went back to the woman and pressed her forehead, bringing down a File Menu.  I pressed quit and turned away, looking at the cool gadgets from the dream store.  There were a lot of HDTV,s they were playing some weather show.  

I saw a miniature Apple product with no screen.  I put it down and there were now three people looking at me.  The woman and the man were still there, and a third.

"I thought I quit you," I said to the woman, realizing that I had turned away and not actually seen her disappear.  

"Yeah, I heard him say that," one of the men said.

----------


## Machine Elf

ooo tasks, I will have a go tonight & I will let you know what happens  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Why are my wings silver?  I did the advanced one too.





> Looking back it looks like the Everglades or something and I remark on how much it looks like summer and the other task hits me.
> 
> I turn on my head and try to summersault, but can't. I then turn back over and the ground is covered in about an inch of snow. It's much colder and clearer now and the water that I was hovering over was now a sheet of ice.

----------


## Clairity

> Why are my wings silver? I did the advanced one too.



ninja, my mistake.. I will send a PM to get your wings "golden"!  :wink2:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i'm in french class, Amanda, Sharpies, thin, Popo, pizza, cilantro, knife, 3 microwaves, bedroom, sex
edit: i just remembered i was lucid (unstable obviously, since i couldnt remember it til now) in that one and even completed basic lucid task (i think). when i went to the bedroom there was someone sleeping in there. i asked him what my dream name was and then music radiated from him saying "very superstitious writing on the wall".

 does this count?

----------


## ninja9578

I think you have to actually get an answer.  Are those dream comments or just random words  ::-P:

----------


## Mrs. Jones

that's dream shorthand for when i'm lazy  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Moonbeam

Mrs. Jones, you don't have a dream name for me to congratulate you by, so I'd say you have to try again.

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks Clairity, I'm flying with golden wings now  ::flyaway::

----------


## Clairity

> Thanks Clairity, I'm flying with golden wings now



They look good on you!  :wink2:

----------


## Sugarglider11

I made two badges, I dont think the name one is very good, but the winter one is ok, its a tree, half winter half summer.

----------


## slayer

Can this be previous lucid dreams? Or do they have to be in december?

I did something similar to the advanced lucid task.

I was outside my house and I woke up underneath a tree. I looked around and did a reality check by trying to change the tree into snow. I looked at it and nothing happened so I turned around. I looked back at the tree and it was covered in snow. I then looked in my back yard and saw that all the other trees were covered in snow too. Soon after realizing I was dreaming I woke up...

This dream didn't happen this month...just so you know.

----------


## Moonbeam

Sorry, slayer--it has to be this month.   Keep trying!

You too, Mrs. Jones!

Hmm, thanks for the badges, sugarglider.  Goldney was supposed to make them, maybe he changed his mind.  Maybe we should just use yours since you got them made.  Goldney can do it later if he wants to.

What does everyone think about that?

----------


## Sugarglider11

oh, sorry moonbeam, I could also make them a little better, but I like to keep them simple.

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did both in my ld last night(lucid parts in blue)

I was at school and i saw one of my friends who moved away so i knew it was a dream. I asked him what my dream name was and he said "Anita Bonghit" then i went outside and i just imagined that it was snowing and it started to and the leaves fell off the tree. Then i animated an army of snow men and had then attack a city before i was awakened by my alarm clock.

----------


## drs17

Hey!

Second LD and I did both tasks!!!

I found out my dream name, but not talking to a DC. Instead, I was saw a large house in front of me and I dint kno what to do. So I entered it and then I opened a drawer to find a black book. On which my dream name was written: palm owl :S

I also made it winter outside a red building with a lawn and a lake. it looked beautiful and the wind really felt cold so i had to conjure up a jacket and then it was better  ::D:

----------


## innerspacecadet

I took a crack at the lucid tasks.  I'm not sure I got the second one, and now I'm not sure I even got the first one either, because they told me my dream name first and then I had to ask them if it was my dream name and have them confirm it.  But, I'm submitting it anyway, to see if I get credit for one or both tasks.

At last, after being "dry" for about a week, I stuck with the intention to LD and kept finger-moving for as long as I could after I woke up...a FILD attempt that led to either a WILD or a dream of entering a WILD (DILD-in-disguise).  I can't remember if I imagined falling asleep in a car or simply came to full lucidity once I was riding in a back of the car.  I shouted "Clarity!" or "Clarity Now!" a few times trying to get the scenery to stabilize, in any case.  It may well have been a true WILD...my first without feeling SP vibrations.

Anyway, once I entered this dream, I tried to remember my lucid goals.  I knew recently I was thinking of meeting children...but I remembered that one of the Tasks of the Month was the dream name.  So I figured a good way to do that was to find out my dream name from children - kind of a melding of the Lucid Task and the personal goal.

So I eventually found a building with a big hallway/lobby where I ended up meeting a bunch of children, mostly girls, probably about 5-7 of them, ranging in ages from maybe 3 to preteen or early teen.  So as not to intimidate the little ones, I sat down on the ground and tried to strike up a conversation with the kids.  Soon the oldest one - the preteen/early teen - asked me, "Are you Aquacella?" (I spell it this way but the "c" was pronounced as an "s.")  I told them that that was pretty much what I thought my dream name would be, except that it was Aquatella.  So, wanting to make it "legal," I decided to ask them, "_Is_ it my dream name?"  The kids nodded or said yes or otherwise confirmed it.

I left the building and then tried to remember what else I was supposed to do.  "Make winter, d'uh," I said aloud as I remembered.  But first, I had to find a place where it wasn't winter, or at least not winter in the sense of cold and leafless and snowy like it is in Massachusetts.  So I decided to go to Arizona.

I flew into the sky and landed somewhere in Arizona.  But the first place I landed in had bare trees.  So I needed to find another one.  I found a nook nestled behind a building where there was at least one tree and at least one shrub, and any trees and shrubbery there had leaves on them.  Good enough, I figured.  There were a variety of people with me including relatives, friends, and random DCs that were supposed to be friends of the relatives and friends or something.  I explained to my "audience" and reminded myself that winter consisted of 3 parts: leaflessness, cold, and snow.  I gave my older sister a thermometer to place in the area to monitor the temperature changes.  I figured I'd handle removing the leaves first.  I tried to summon some wind to blow them off.  It wasn't working at first, but eventually I heard some wind howling, and maybe felt something, and soon all the trees and shrubs in the nook were bare.  Good...step 1 accomplished.

The next thing I wanted to do was make it snow.  I tried waving my hands like a magician at the sky to cloud it up.  That didn't work.  There were some clouds in the sky, but not enough to snow - partly cloudy weather.  I soon spotted some weird eyelike structure in some clouds off in the distance.  I decided to fly up toward it to try to seed it into being suitable for snow and drag the clouds over the nook.  I managed to pull some cloudiness over the nook, but no snow fell.

Soon, it started to seemingly spontaneously get cold.  Temperatures fell to below zero.  I could feel coldness in the air.  My watch was now acting as a thermometer, giving digital temperature readouts of something like -15 or maybe even -21.5 at the coldest.  My older sister, sitting across from me at a table, asked me how I could stand the cold.  I told her it was because I was in a lucid dream.  "A woman's lucid dream," she elaborated, implying that women have a hard time handling the cold and dream of being comfortable in it.  (Folks, do not take this generalization as something my waking self actually believes is true!)

As the temperature had dropped, a thick frost managed to grow on things kind of like at the top of Mt. Washington or inside a freezer, so the trees and surroundings had the look of it having snowed.  But I was thinking that it wasn't legally snow unless it had fallen.  I decided to cheat by taking some frost off one of the thickly frosted surfaces, crumpling it up, and sprinkling it on things below my hands.  Voila!  Fallen snow.  Sort of.  I figured it was about as good as I'm gonna get in this dream.  Things looked snowy, and I made some of the "snow" "fall" on something, albeit not from the sky.  (Hence I think this may not count.)

----------


## Moonbeam

Way to go, *Anita Bonghit!* I think you are the second Anita, so it's good that you got a last name so we will be able to tell you apart.

Good job, *Palm Owl!* That's one of the stranger names someone's gotten.

Congrats, *Aquacella!*

I think you did a good job on both tasks. I think cold, leaflessness and a heavy frost is winter!

Sugarglider--don't be sorry, I'm glad you made them.  I think it is time to get some real badges, and you went to the trouble of making them, so thanks.  Seeker is gone, I think--I'll see if pj will put them in, in place of the generic badges.

----------


## drs17

Wow! I never knew you get a badge like that! I mean I knew you do, but I didn't know you just GET it! hahahaha 

Thank you moonbeam !!

----------


## acctgirl69

OK, so I actually had 4 quick LDs this morning.  They were so quick I was having trouble completing any tasks (thank my snooze for that...lol) However, finally in the last one (I'm posting the rest in the general forum), I'm in complete darkness and I'm hearing voices all around.  It was as if everyone was communicating telepathically, so I said in my head, "what is my dream name?"  A deep voice kept saying over and over Abednigo.  I was thinking, Ok!  Then, I thought, wait, Abednigo was in the fiery furnace with Jesus in that Bible story, is that right?  So I concentrated really hard to actually see where I was.  It was very hazy but it seemed as if I was in a deli or shoppe.  Then I asked a woman and she whispers to the others (still seems everyone is telepathically talking) "she wants her dream name?" very sarcastically.  Then the stupid snooze went off again but this time when I went to hit it to get back to dreaming I fell out of bed.  So I finally woke up.  So I don't know if that's my dream name or not.

----------


## innerspacecadet

W00T!  Thanks.  Just in time for the icon badges too.  Kind of a lucky surprise for me.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good job *acctgirl69*, on your all your LDs this morning!! I would think that should count, if you want it.

I love all the unusual dream names that keep showing up. I think we need to make the whole list of them at the end of the thread along with the list of people who finished each Task.

Edit: I think I have the advanced task badge. I should be the basic.

----------


## Clairity

> Edit: I think I have the advanced task badge. I should be the basic.



Twoshadows, I just sent a PM to get this corrected.  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I did both in my ld last night(lucid parts in blue)
> 
> I was at school and i saw one of my friends who moved away so i knew it was a dream. I asked him what my dream name was and he said "Anita Bonghit" then i went outside and i just imagined that it was snowing and it started to and the leaves fell off the tree. Then i animated an army of snow men and had then attack a city before i was awakened by my alarm clock.



LOL, hi other Anita  :smiley:  Congratulations on the completion of your task!
In the meanwhile, I had another lucid and attempted to change my name. It turned out that my DC's have a very bad memory  :tongue2:  I asked the same girl 3 times for my dreamname and she came up with a different name anytime (Sylvia, Judith and Joyce). So now I still don't know my 'real' dream name... Maybe ask a more reliable DC  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Aw, everyone has such cool dream names. Even Moonbeam's. I think Tyler is a cute name.  ::D: 

I've had three separate lucid dreams where in I asked my dream name and I've yet to get a direct response. I think I will have to try a different approach. I want me a cool dream name too.

----------


## acctgirl69

Thanks, TS!  Looks like it did count...woohoo!!

----------


## innerspacecadet

> I made two badges, I dont think the name one is very good, but the winter one is ok, its a tree, half winter half summer.



I keep thinking the winter/summer one looks like a shield or coat of arms.

----------


## Astroman129

Ooh, dream tasks! I'll be sure to try one tonight.

By the way, last night, I had this dream. I don't remember it, but everyone seemed to be calling me "Zenus" or something. It wasn't lucid, but that's really all I remember. Does that mean I had found my dream name? I don't think I did, though.

----------


## Clairity

> By the way, last night, I had this dream. I don't remember it, but everyone seemed to be calling me "Zenus" or something. It wasn't lucid, but that's really all I remember. Does that mean I had found my dream name? I don't think I did, though.



That could be your dream name but it only counts as a *task completion* if you're "lucid" and a DC tells you your dream name.  :smiley:

----------


## drs17

Your DV name is so cool, vexy, I don' tthink a dream name can get cooler  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Aw, everyone has such cool dream names. Even Moonbeam's. I think Tyler is a cute name.



Well thanks...but I really had some high hopes.  ::?: 





> I've had three separate lucid dreams where in I asked my dream name and I've yet to get a direct response. I think I will have to try a different approach. I want me a cool dream name too.



What are the DC's saying when you ask?  That's a lot of lucids this month, anyway!  :boogie:   You just have to get more demanding, I think.  :Boxing:

----------


## Elwood

You do know its December right....... ya know, CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!! Not change the weather day!!!!!!! Why didnt the task have anything to do with Christmas???  (Jimminy CHRISTMAS)
FUUUUUHHH. Let me do the LD tasks, it would be SOOOO much better. AND FUNNER, yes i like to use non-existing words. Oh, good luck guys on the task.

----------


## ninja9578

There are a lot of us that don't celebrate christmas.  That's probably why and haven't you ever heard the term white christmas?

----------


## Elwood

(non-Americans im not talking to you in this) Good for you. The majority does. Just because the minority does not, it doesn't mean we have to be politically correct. And i don't want to start a debate either. Christmas is a broad term now. You don't have to be a Christian, to celebrate the holiday. Until it's taken away from the "National Holiday" list, ill go with Christmas, since this Country was founded on Christianity.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I don't get what the badges are?  :tongue2:

----------


## pj

I am back on the couch, unhappy that I'm awake. I do an RC just in case and find I can still breath - I'm still dreaming. I see my too-small son looking out of his bedroom door again, so I get up and go in there with him. He has changed now to a small elfish creature, who climbs on the upper level of his futon. I ask if he is Mattie. He says yes. I bring my head close and say, "Look into my eyes. Are you Mattie?" Looking down, seemingly with shame, the DC shakes its head no and says, "No." He changes again - now he is a hooded figure with a masked face.

I ask its name. He says, "My name is Thrash." I ask, "What is MY name. What is my dream name? What is my name in this place?" He stammers, then says, "Win... Twin... Twen... WREN! Wren."

----------


## Moonbeam

> (non-Americans im not talking to you in this) Good for you. The majority does. Just because the minority does not, it doesn't mean we have to be politically correct. And i don't want to start a debate either. Christmas is a broad term now. You don't have to be a Christian, to celebrate the holiday. Until it's taken away from the "National Holiday" list, ill go with Christmas, since this Country was founded on Christianity.



Can you please keep it out of the Task Thread?  There are plenty of places to argue here.  If you don't like the tasks, fine, just don't do them.  Come back next month.





> I don't get what the badges are?



Well, they were hard ones to make this month.  Sugarglider was nice enough to make us something to use.  





> I am back on the couch, unhappy that I'm awake. I do an RC just in case and find I can still breath - I'm still dreaming. I see my too-small son looking out of his bedroom door again, so I get up and go in there with him. He has changed now to a small elfish creature, who climbs on the upper level of his futon. I ask if he is Mattie. He says yes. I bring my head close and say, "Look into my eyes. Are you Mattie?" Looking down, seemingly with shame, the DC shakes its head no and says, "No." He changes again - now he is a hooded figure with a masked face.
> 
> I ask its name. He says, "My name is Thrash." I ask, "What is MY name. What is my dream name? What is my name in this place?" He stammers, then says, "Win... Twin... Twen... WREN! Wren."



 ::lol::   Congrats, *Wren! * 

Thrash--isn't that some lead guitar player's name?    If not, it should be.

----------


## innerspacecadet

I know there's a guitar player called "slash."  Maybe that's what you were thinking?

----------


## Astroman129

Ugh, I forgot ALL the dreams I had last night, I don't think I got either of the tasks though. I'm still a basic lucid dreamer.

I'm going for tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## arby

Oh man~ I don't know if this counts but it was composed of epic and win.

I was having a non-lucid in what could be most accurately described as super mario 64. At least, the textures were all the same. I was standing outside the castle except the castle was in the shape of princes peach sitting on her throne. Now that I think about it.. there were some doorways in some awkward places... XD

For whatever reason, I was playing as princess peach (I really don't have an explanation for why I'd be playing as her because the whole point of the game is to save her from bowser) Anyways, to make it short, I woke up from this, remembered the task and did a re-entry with that in mind. So, now I was lucid in nonsensical mario land.

First, I had to find some sort of DC. I figured there'd be one somewhere around here because theres always those little helpers scattered around a place like that. I walk around a little until I see a floating little island off in the distance. Now it's important to note, this island could not have been any wider then 6 meters across. It had a little mound on top with a doorway in it so naturally I thought that there would be someone living in there. Y'know, like a lil hut for a hermit.

I get to the floating island and step through the doorway only to be greeted by the typical Nintendo logic. The area inside was about the size of a football stadium or two. Thankfully, there was one of those toad things at the entrance (y'know, the lil mushroom guys) So, I asked him "Do you know who I am?" He looked a little confused then replied "Of course I know you! You're princess peach!"

This is when it hit me that I WAS princess peach. Well, it's simple enough to remedy that. I put a hand up to my forehead then began to unzip my princess peach exterior. I took the "costume" off and asked again "Do you know who I am?" All the little toad thing was able to stutter was "B-B-B-BOWSER!" Then he fainted. I looked down at my hands and sure enough, I was bowser. So, I popped the toad thing into my mouth and continued on my way.

No matter if that counts or not, it was REALLY funny when I woke up.

----------


## Viperfox

Here is an excerpt from a dream I had last night:

 "I was still looking at her eyes. I instead, looked past her eyes. I was looking into her very soul. I closed my eyes, and I was back with her. I realized that she was my dream guide. The girl who sat behind me in second grade. Who knew?  ::|: 
I asked her what her name was. She replied, "You will remember when you need to know. This is not that time."

I never found out her name. She called me by mine though. She said that it was my real name, spelled with a K. So my dream name is "Kolin". 
So that's another task of the month done. I just need to find out her name. ::?: "

There you have it. My dream name is my real name, just spelled with a K instead of a C.

I'll look through some old school photos today, and ty to find the girl's name.

-VF

----------


## mylucidworld

> You do know its December right....... ya know, CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!! Not change the weather day!!!!!!! Why didnt the task have anything to do with Christmas???  (Jimminy CHRISTMAS)
> FUUUUUHHH. Let me do the LD tasks, it would be SOOOO much better. AND FUNNER, yes i like to use non-existing words. Oh, good luck guys on the task.



I was wondering why it didn't have anything to do with christmas as well, i was looking forward to doing a christmas task but at least there is an easy task that i can complete.

----------


## Funnel

YES!  I completed my first lucid task of the month!  So I became lucid in the area in pokemon silver/gold on the beach next to the Red Gyrados.  I remember the task of the month so I run through the crowds of people looking for the person I like to summon and I find her.

"Whats my dream name?"
"I dunno"
Crap!  So I scream into the crowd "WHATS MY DREAM NAME" and they all groan "Mose" as if they were tired of me being there, which I don't blame them for afterwards I saw how many women I could grope.  

I think I got Mose from watching the Office too much.  Dwights brother's name is Mose.  Later in my lucidity I did find myself in an office.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

No, I mean what are the little pictures on the badges? I'm having a hard time seeing.

----------


## AURON

so i enter the dream inside my room, and the lights are one, and i see myself sitting on a stool playing some street fighting video game.  I was gonna ask myself my dream name, but he disappeared as soon as i came up to him.  I told myself that my DG would be in the living room, and it turned out being my mother.  I walked up to her and asked her what is my dream name and she said "Sean Tucker".  I said really?  She said "yes Sean Clark Tucker, specializing in dream Blank" (didn't make out the last part) in her most sophisticated sounding voice.  I walked over to my pops who turned into my mother right when I walked up to him, and I asked the same question.  She said it again "Sean Tucker".  I walked out side...and I saw some cameras flash, and I woke up.

----------


## nayrki

Nice, dude!! Do you find it creepy that your mom was your DG?

----------


## tsolless

Man I know it doesn't count but finally after being sick for awhile (not having good sleep, therefore dreams were non existant or messed up) so I couldn't lucid dream.

After geeling better I had my third lucid dream in which it lasted longer than two seconds. This dream felt really long and consisted of me being either lucid or semi lucid. It was a pretty cool dream actually lot's of things happening.

Anyways after rioting in the streets with a friend (I was only semi lucid at the time) I was wondering what I should do now. Bang and I was lucid again and I was reminded of the tasks. I turned around a corner and saw a turkey. The turkey was small and looked like a stuffed toy. I haven't seen many real turkeys in my life. I asked him what thanksgiving meant to him and he told me in a stuttering voice,"..The... Re..vol..utio..n..." I left chuckling to myself.

I remembered the other task though and went out to fulfill it. I saw a chick walking around. She was a business woman in an office suit. Good enough. I decided to try walking through her and becoming her. Worked perfectly. I did it and checked myself (They were there albeit rather small) and the lower area. I thought great now to go back. I tried. I swear to god I did. However I could not revert back perfectly and I was a man with a small deformed penis and messed up boobs. I had a small fleeting second of terror before I fell back into semi lucidity. I don't know if I went back to normal in the dream or not.

I woke up feeling on top of the work that I, a lowly ametuer, could complete both tasks. Anyway I will look forward to finishing these ones on time.

----------


## strinky

> I think I got Mose from watching the Office too much.  Dwights brother's name is Mose.



Cousin!  :wink2:  That's pretty funny, though. "You will now fight my cousin Mose!"

----------


## Clairity

> I woke up feeling on top of the work that I, a lowly ametuer, could complete both tasks. Anyway I will look forward to finishing these ones on time.



Well congratulations on completing BOTH of last month's tasks!

It's still early so I bet you'll complete at least one (if not both) of this month's tasks!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> No, I mean what are the little pictures on the badges? I'm having a hard time seeing.







> I made two badges, I dont think the name one is very good, but the winter one is ok, its a tree, half winter half summer.



.

----------


## Elwood

> I was wondering why it didn't have anything to do with christmas as well, i was looking forward to doing a christmas task but at least there is an easy task that i can complete.




Yeah exactly, same here.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I just had a strange lucid where I managed to find out my dream name.  It went like this.
I am in the bowling alley with my girlfriend and my buddy.  I become lucid when I notice the bowling lanes are all outside.  They are separated from the parking lot by a chain link fence.  The whole place looks like a bowling alley from the wild west.  

I remember I need to find out my dream name, so I turn to the bartender to ask him.  He replies, "Can I see your I.D.?"  I am a bit confused by this, but decide it will be a good way to find out what my name is.  

I open my wallet, but my drivers license is missing.  I search frantically for it in my wallet, and ask my girlfriend, "Do you know where my ID is? I need to find out my dream name."  She is behind the bar wearing headphones that are plugged into the wall.  She says, "You never listen to me.  I told you last night at your gallery opening that you left it there.  When we walked down the stairs to enter the show, the manager took it from you and never gave it back."  I decide to call the gallery to find out if they still have it.  By this point, I'm a bit lost in the situation.

The manager answers the phone, "Hello.  Can I help you?"
I ask, "My name is _____ I believe I left my I.D. there last night?"
He answers "Ok, just a second.  Can I see your I.D.?  This is a 21 and over establishment."
I think he must be joking with me and reply, "I wish."  I wait for a couple seconds, and realize he must be serious.   I say again, "I believe I left my ID with YOU.  Can you please check?  Maybe it's in the register under the drawer or something."
He seems a bit senile on he phone, and instead of answering me he asks me another question. "Have you ever been to JS Restaurant in San Francisco?  We are very similar.  Very fancy...Very fancy...Yes...Yes.."
I'm starting to worry that this is taking way too long.  I ask again, "Do you have my ID or not!?!?  I need it now! "
He seems startled and replies, "Of course.  Let me check.......Yes it's here, right here in the register."

Now I am mad, because if he has it, I obviously won't be getting it for a while.  I see a photo booth across the bowling alley, and decide to use it to print up a new drivers license.  I go inside and take my picture.  It spits out my ID card.  Finally.  I look at the card and it is clearly a dream version of a drivers license.  Where my photo should be, there is a picture of my three brothers.  Where my date of birth should be, it reads 197*.  There is a round organ donor sticker on it that has the text "OK TO PRINT PLOT".  I am getting excited searching through the lines of meaningless text for my name.  I don't seem to see it anywhere.  Then I notice the line where my name should be reads, "Das Guy Jad Spitter @ Yahoo.com

I decide this must be my dream name, and excitedly turn to my girlfriend to tell her.  I think this will help me remember when I wake up. She has disappeared and morphed into my younger brother.  I decide that, before I wake myself up, I will give this ID to my DC brother to use as a fake in the dream world before he turns 21.  I give it to him, and then wake myself up. 

So, I guess my dream name must be --Das Guy Jad Spitter--  Whatever the hell that means.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

> So, I guess my dream name must be --Das Guy Jad Spitter-- Whatever the hell that means.



It's obvious. The Guy That Spit on Her in a really bad accent.  :tongue2: 

Anyway, here's mine for the basic task, right from the DJ:
I was standing in our basement bathroom with an old man, looking into the mirror. My reflection looked odd, and I realized I was dreaming. The old man disappeared, so I walked out of the bathroom to see who else might be around. I wanted to do the simple task, "Ask a DC what your dream name is."

I turned around and found that this girl I know from softball had just walked out of the bathroom too. I asked her what my dream name was.

"Um...I don't know. I think.....El Dakota, or something."

Me: "Ah. That's random. I was hoping it'd be QwinsepiaSquared or something."

The dream faded and I woke up.

That's actually pretty ironic, because when I was little I wanted my name to be Dakota instead of Danielle.

----------


## soadfreak2121

I going to try to the easy task this month, having something planned to do would probobly help me become lucid again.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I going to try to the easy task this month, having something planned to do would probobly help me become lucid again.



Yes--I think having a goal helps a lot.  Good luck! :smiley:

----------


## Adam

AGGGHHHHH!!!! I did the basic task, I found out my dream name, but I cannot remember it!!!! It came to me today, and I remember writing it down, but it was an FA, damn FA's which make me believe I am writing my dreams down, it was something boring though like dave. And I asked why and it was a stupid answer, but I cannot remember it!!!

Oh this is going to bug me! Okay I am going to have to try this again now!!!

----------


## arby

> AGGGHHHHH!!!! I did the basic task, I found out my dream name, but I cannot remember it!!!! It came to me today, and I remember writing it down, but it was an FA, damn FA's which make me believe I am writing my dreams down, it was something boring though like dave. And I asked why and it was a stupid answer, but I cannot remember it!!!
> 
> Oh this is going to bug me! Okay I am going to have to try this again now!!!



Aww.. that sucks on a major scale >.<

----------


## raklet

My church leader BC called me into his office to tell me that I had been promoted to the position of national intelligence director. He invited me to stop by the chapel because they were going to be throwing a party in my honor. Just as I was getting ready to go to the party, I got a telephone call from Canadian President Tom Wells. He had several questions for me regarding a joint US / Canadian intelligence operation. I desperately wanted to sound intelligent and impress the Canadian President, but I really had no clue. I hemmed and hawed and finally admitted to him that I had no idea what he was talking about. I said, "Well, to be honest, I was just promoted to this position but I don't have any experience in these kind of things, so I really don't know." President Wells told me to go talk to BC and call him back with some answers. I asked BC the questions (I used to remember what they were but I've forgotten), got some answers, and returned to my office to call President Wells. A female secretary answered, "Hello?". "Is Tom Wells available?" I said. Then I felt stupid for asking about him in such a casual manner. I should have asked for President Wells. She put me on hold for a second, and then he answered the phone "Wells here." I gave him the answers that I had gotten from BC. President Wells thought they were stupid and started to tell me his opinion about how to solve the problem. He thought we should put spies on a plane and send them on a world tour. He said that they should especially pass through Jerusalem and Beirut. He said that by the time they got home, they would have all the information we would need. I thanked President Wells for his time and then returned to the chapel to enjoy my party. When I got there, I found they had started the party without me and all of the food was gone. I went up on the stand behind the pulpit to complain to BC about the food being eaten. He shrugged and said I should have come to the party other. I stalked off in a cloud of anger. As I was exiting the stand, I saw a water glass sitting on the floor. I kicked it and sent it flying across the room. Then as I was walking down the aisle, I came across another table full of glasses. I reached out with my left hand, tipped them all over, and sent them spilling to the floor. None of the glasses broke, which I was surprised at. As I was going past the kitchen, I peeked in to see if there was any food left. The women were doing the dishes, but told me there was still a bowl of cooked shrimp. I entered the kitchen and started to peel and eat shrimp from the bowl. I was enjoying this when I noticed IRL that I was physically aroused. I wondered why in the world I would have a stiffy when I was asleep. I rolled over to get more comfortable and then it dawned on me. I'm Dreaming! I put my attention back on the kitchen and saw the one of the ladies was holding my two year old son. "Hehwoe Dah" he said to me. He was drinking milk out of a strangely shaped cup and was slobbering all over himself. The dream was starting to fade so I said to him "Do you know my dream name?" "Dah, Dah" he said as his voiced slowed, became garbled, and then faded to nothing.

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job, *Dah Dah!*

 ::chuckle::

----------


## Clairity

> The dream was starting to fade so I said to him "Do you know my dream name?" "Dah, Dah" he said as his voiced slowed, became garbled, and then faded to nothing.



That is so sweet!  ::smitten::

----------


## Swank

OK so this is the first time I've been able to remember to do a lucid task. Fortunately I was reading about them a few days ago so it was on my mind. Anyway, heres my experience:

Me and some mates were hanging out in a club, having fun, and all of a sudden shutters went down most of the windows and a dozen FBI cars screeched up to the place and started open firing on some guys down the street from the club. Everyone gets on the ground, but my friend pulls out a gun from no where and starts shooting at the criminals. For a minute I think what the hell is happening!!! But then realise this same thing happened in a dream a few days ago, and the only explanation was I was dreaming. So I became lucid, pulled out a gun from no where and started firing as well  :tongue2: 

After that, the dream scene started to fade, and I went through a couple of other scenes trying to stay in the dream before I got to the inside of an old castle. I was running with the same friend from before, we were running from some people and threw a switch that opened a door (it was like 2 player prince of persia or something). We run through, look around in a C shape room, go to one of the edges of the room with 2 switch looking things and start moving some blocks on to them so we can continue through the next door. I then turn to my friend and say 'mate you know this is a dream right?' - he doesnt answer. I ask him again and same thing.

I then remember the standard task and ask him 'whats my dream name?' he ignores me, I ask again, and he starts saying 'no, no,no' and shaking his head. Suddenly I start floating away and the dream starts fading. Persistant, I turn around and see a young guy in a wizard robe and ask him. He starts saying no no no' as well. Then a sorceror looking guy appears on the other ledge with white light and magic type stuff swirling around him. I walk up to him calmly and he says 'OPUS MAGNOLTA. Your dream name is OPUS MAGNOLTA. And disappears. I then wake myself up to write it down. I tried to remember the advanced task but couldnt  :Sad:  oh well gotta start small!

 :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

I'd have to say that is amongst the most important sounding dream names we've heard, *OPUS MAGNOLTA! * Congratulations!

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Yay! I managed the tasks, just like how I said I'd do them! Here - Copy and pasted from me DJ. I can't work quotes.  ::D: 

*Winter Fantasys*

Type: Lucid Dream
Length: 30-90 seconds
Comment: Yay! Lucid Goal Completed! Thanks for the tip about touch, bro.

I was in some huge, very ornate dining room. I remember Sitting on the only chair, gazing out through the window at the garden. It was all very hazy, as if I were underwater. I remember sound was dulled too, and I could only move very slowly.

Suddenly a cup of tea appeared in my hand. I just accepted it and started to drink. I looked into the cup. A bubble rose up to the surface, then popped. And then another. The cup became warm, and then hot. More bubbles. The pot was boiling. Steam started to rise from it, moving around my face. The tea boiled angrily, moving up to the top of the cup, spitting and hissing, until cracks started to appear in the cup.

Then the cup exploded.

I became lucid. The cup had disappeared, and now I was standing in the doorway to a garden. I remembered to touch things, try and make my dream clearer. It worked - not only did it work, it made my dream completely clear. It was amazing.

I remembered The Lucid Task of the Month. I moved outside onto the lawn. I raised my hand and concentrated on winter. The ground frosted and the temperature plunged. It was freezing. I concentrated harder, and snow started to fall, thick and fast, turning the world around me a clear white. But I wasn't finished. Winter wasn't just cold and snow - it was a time of year. I concentrated again and time sped up. The trees stiffened and cracked, then turned black. Died. The leaves fell into the snow. Around me the plants changed too. A small rat-like animal on the ground became fatter as months of winter fat caught up with it, and a nest in the tree widened and thickened.

And so it went. The sky darkened, the animals changed, but I'm not good with them so I don't have a clue if they changed right. It became winter, real winter.

I decided to make a snowman. Without powers, without lucidity - I just got down on my knees and shifted the snow into place. Soon I had a snowman, with dead branches as its arms and stones for its face.

But I had forgotten to touch anything in a while, or rub my hands together, or anything, and so the dream began to fade.

There was time for another little bit of magic. Again, I just raised my hand. The snowman rose up. It's face moved to make a mouth. It started moving. Just like a real person. It became a person. I stepped forward, and asked it clearly -

"What is my name?" I said. I expected it to say my normal name - surely my subconcious knew. In dreams I'm usually very aware that everything is a product of my mind.

Sure enough, it answered with my real name. Then it laughed, a happy little tinkling sound. And then the snow rose up. The dream became hazy, and endeed in a sheet of white.

----

There's no date because I can't remember it. One or two days ago.

----------


## Moonbeam

That's a great winter scene, A Humble Sinner--but too bad about the name!  Surely you get surprised sometimes in dreams?

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Oh, sometimes I get suprised, even in lucid dreams. But if I have a preconcieved, subconcious idea about how something will happen, it usually happens. It sucks usually, but it's useful when creating things because it helps conjure them up properly.

The best sort of thing for me to do is something completely random. There was a Task of the Month a while back - walk over a bridge to the city in the DV picture. That's great because I'll have no idea what it will be like. Unfortunately I didn't manage to do that one.  ::D: 

I half expected my name to be something to do with straw - That theme has followed on into my recent lucids and dreams. I've had nightmares about scarecrows beating me to death and driving me into an insane psychological reality to deal with it.

Um...so,  ::D:  .

----------


## Clairity

> A small rat-like animal on the ground became fatter as months of winter fat caught up with it, and a nest in the tree widened and thickened.



Wow.. I'm impressed with the details of your dream.  ::bowdown:: 

Not many people would have the animals getting fatter, etc. Most just have the leaves falling off the trees, have snow coming down and the temperature drop.

Great job!

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Thanks Clarity! Lately I've had some really clear, well controlled lucid dreams - I think it's the positive impact of me finally starting a Dream Journal.

However, some of them haven't been that good - Lately I've had a string of nightmares, my worst yet, ever. I remember them really, really clearly - to be honest, I don't think I'll be forgetting them at all. I remember every detail of them. They've been really bad - like the scarecrow scene I mentioned.

----------


## Clairity

I'm glad the dream journal is helping but sorry to hear about your nightmares.  :Sad:  
Unfortunately it seems that the dreams we DON'T want to remember are always the ones we recall so vividly.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Yeah, you're right. But these ones...whoa. I've had nightmares before, but never as clear. Unbelievable.

Wow. I just started reading some of the attepmts and achievements. Raklet, that dream was so sweet!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Monday/December/10/2007
Lucid Dream # 57 of 2007
Reality check induced Lucidity
Basic Lucid Task Accomplished

I was having an adventure dream about trying to rescue some people that were being held captive in some building. Eventually there is a point where I'm climbing the side of the building trying to get people out of an upper level window. I get one person out, then decide I should get him out of here before trying for others. There is a large grassy parking lot (Just an open field really) and I have a van parked somewhere. I bring the person to my van then start going back for others.

On the way back to the building, I randomly start thinking about whether or not I'm dreaming. I think, Hmm, this is an unfamiliar place. And this is kind of an abnormal thing I'm doing. I decide to do a reality check. I pinch my nose and I can breath! :boogie: 
Fully Lucid now, I look around in amazement at how real everything is. It's a little windy, and I just stand there for a moment enjoying the way the wind feels, and trying to decide what I want to do next.

Then I remember the Lucid Task. There are plenty of people in the parking area. they are all dressed strange. They are wearing old fashioned Amish style clothing. But they are all raggedy looking like they are homeless people are something. I walk up to the closest person to me. (Which is a woman) I ask her if she can tell me my dream name.
She says, "your dream name is Ruth"  "Ruth!" I reply.  " Can't you give me a better dream name that Ruth?"  "No" she says, then she walks away. 

Annoyed now, I'm determined to find a better dream name. I see another Woman.
"Excuse me, Can I ask you a question?" She walks over to me. feeling a little mischievous now, I ask her if I can do something sexual with her. She simply says "no" then starts to walk away. (I was hoping for a little more interesting reaction. ::lol:: )
I grab her arm and turn her back to me. I say, "I have a better question though, really.
"What is my dream name?" She says," I don't know." then walks away.

I walk around asking everyone. they either say they don't know, or they have no idea what I'm talking about. I see a little boy on a red tricycle. I squat down next to him. when he looks over at me, he is so startled  that he falls over backwards, tricycle and all.
I laugh and move on. 

I think about my next task I had in mind. I want to go hunting for these aware DC's I've been hearing of. And see what their all about. I look around at everyone. No one seems different, or hostile, or remarkable in any way. Other than the fact that they all seem very real. Nobody has tried to touch me. But I have touched quite a few of them trying to get their attention.

I see another lady. I ask her if she knows what my dream name is. She says " your dream name is, She says my real name!"  "That's not my dream name! that's my real name.!"  "How do you know my real name anyway?" She just walks away. Now I'm feeling like I'm just wasting my Lucid. Though it is entertaining pestering these DC's

I ask a couple more times with no results before I wake up.  So I guess my dream name is Ruth.

----------


## Clairity

> . So I guess my dream name is Ruth.



LOL.. Johnny Cash sang about "a boy named Sue" and we've got a male dreamer named "Ruth"!  ::D: 

Congrats on completing the task Caradon!!  :boogie: 

(Now if we can just get you to quit scaring little kids on trikes)

----------


## Caradon

Thanks Clairity.

I didn't mean to scare that kid! It was funny though. ::lol::

----------


## Moonbeam

> I ask a couple more times with no results before I wake up. So I guess my dream name is Ruth.



 ::lol::  Now I don't feel so bad about being named Tyler.

----------


## Caradon

> Now I don't feel so bad about being named Tyler.



I think my dream name was influenced by reading your journal!

----------


## 3mphyze

decided as i went to bed extremely tired last night that it was a perfect time for a lucid, so read a bit of stuff on the forums before sleeping. used MILD while initially sleeping and woke up about 3.5 hours in. using VILD managed to have my second lucid dream:

basic task:
"....at this stage me and * decide to get out of there. we end up going to some sort of concert. there are alot of very attractive people around. we are sitting in the back left. i dont seem to be very interested in whatever the concert or show was about. i think it might have been a singing thing. as we are watching the show, i decide now would be a good time to complete the basic lucid task of the month. i turn to the person beside me and ask him what my dream name is by asking "yo, whats my dream name", however he doesnt want to reply. i then turn to *, who is sitting on my lap and ask her "whats my dream name" and she says "yo", which kinda frustrates me. so i ask again "are you sure thats my dream name" and she says "yes". at this point, i want a new name. i remember reading about how a dream name could be just something you were thinking about (hence, yo), so i try thinking of MYSELF as fizban (another alias i use) and then attempting to ask another DC in the row in front of us the question again. however at this point some confusion breaks out to my left. i never get to ask the question."

i guess im Yo...

later on in that dream:

advanced task:
"...somehow creating a riot against their diner. i dont stick around with her too long, i decide that i also want to complete the advanced lucid task of the month, so i end up at a beach (why a beach? i couldve probably done it right where i was) and attempt to bring on winter. i find myself on an ice block speeding across the water and everything i touch turns into more ice (kinda like ice-man). it then starts snowing alot. an insane amount. it seems like it could be an ice-age and i see glaciers building up around me. it looks like one of those play-do machines where someone is pushing up too much white play-do from below. i know im on a flat surface but somehow it seems like there is about to be an avalanche with all the accumulated snow. i can hear the wind howling, i feel like im in the arctic. then all of a sudden i wake up (or think i do, it turns out to be a false awakening). ...."

----------


## Blizzz

Well I haven't posted, or visited in a while, so I figured I would attempt both tasks to see what would happen.

In the dream, I was in someone's house and walking around.  Seemed like a friendly place.  Once lucid I began stabilizing the environment, then set out to find someone to ask what my name was.

I found a little boy, probably about 10 years old and I asked him what my name was.  He looked stumped at first, then responded "Phil". (my real name is Brad) Then in a really twisted dream turn of events he fell back into the wall, which had multiple shelves and everything came smashing down on him... Poor little guy.

Luckily, I've trained myself not to care about dream characters much, so I was able to continue rather easily.  Having a pretty stable lucid state, I decided to do the advanced task.  I walked over to a window of the house and looked outside.  It was a normal summer / fall day.  I then tried to make it snow and get really cold.  The snow actually came easily, and there was a lot of it.  It started mounting up on the ground like it normally would in winter.  I would say about 6 inches fell overall.

Then to make the leaves fall off the trees.  Since I was inside, I couldn't touch a leaf directly, so I looked through the window at one specific leaf.  I then decided to apply a higher force of gravity to that one leaf.  It eventually got tugged off the tree.  I then had to apply this to a larger area to get more leaves to fall.  I did this by pretty much pointing my finger at the area i wanted the leaves to fall, and did the same trick.  It worked.  I wasn't able to clear them all at once, but was able to do it in small batches.

I then tried to make it go back to summer and sunny again, but this proved more difficult than making it snow.  The snowy conditions really wanted to stay.  I had to look up at the sky to find a small spot of blue in the sky and then with my fingers, tried to stretch it out to cover the rest of the sky.  It took several attempts and I'm not sure I fully got it back to sunny, but it was a fun attempt.   :smiley:

----------


## bro

It's great to read all of these successes...you're all so very good!

This wasn't a success in the least, but I'd call it a step in the right direction and wanted to share...

From last night:

12/11/07 Tues Night, Wed 12/12/07 Late Morning nap

*Lucid Task of December....attempt*

-*I dreamed I was in a residential neighborhood in a parking lot. All around were trees, lining the lot and a modern looking strip mall in front of me. It was nighttime. A good number of kids from my old high school were there as well as some old gym teachers. One of the P.E teachers was telling the kids that they were going to play a game. The object of the game was to drive around the parking lot as people lit gasoline on fire and threw it at the cars. They were all very excited. I was supposed to be in the game too but fell flat on my face while trying to pick up a laptop I happened to be carrying (IRL I have no laptop) and a bunch of other goodies like pens and pencils and things that took forever to pick up. I was holding up the game and was awfully embarassed. As I tried to get to my "game car" on the other side of the parking lot, I could feel people's eyes burning into me and the air felt like a thick mush...much like wading through water as I tried to run.* The scene changed and I was immediately lucid, located in an underground, dingy yellow bathroom. I was not fully aware but I knew thing would not hurt me. I peaked out from the stall I was huddled in and noticed Pickle (my dog's) head sticking out from the stall...It seemed normal that she was here. I said to myself, "Hey, I know I'm dreaming, let's get to it!" and my level of lucidity raised fully...utterly aware it was all in my head. As I exited the bathroom, I saw that I was in a lbryinth of underground hallways and passages. Strangely enough, they all had the same carpeting as my basement IRL. These hallway "versions" of my basement each had doors. I'd be walking down one of the halls, open the door, look around expecting something eerie to pop out of one of the dusty crawlspaces, but nothing. I soon thought of a member I wanted to conjure but got caught up in thought of the tasks and began to yell, "What is my dream name" "Yo!" "Ahhh...what's my dream name...anyone?" I did this at the top of my lungs as I strolled the hallways exploring every sideroom that each seemed to be identical (similar ot the furnace room in my house). Each time I yelled (I recall this happening to someone else) the dream "particles" shook...the very essence of the dream was vibrating. After some time of doing the same, still wandering these labyrinths that strangely resembled my basement, I encountered a garage. I opened a door at the end of one of these long hallways and it led to a steep, concrete ramp. At the end, I could see daylight. I climbed to the top, blinded by the light and feeling the dream fading. I covered my eyes and felt the ground, trying to regain control of this most rare, vivid lucid dream and soon I did. The scenery reminded of an old lucid dream I once had...perfectly crystal clear...perfectly lucid, and I was fully able to appreciate my minds ability to genrate all of this. It looked to be the beggining of autumm. There were some brown leaves, but also some bright green ones. I was still lying on my stomach, at the top of the ram leading down to the garage..looking out into the "mall"'s parking lot. As cold as it looked, I felt (I love "feeling" in my dreams) a warm breeze on my face. I still had the basic task in mind and looked for any DC's to ask. A pickup truck came up the hill (the one road leading to this mall seemed to slope greatly as it got close) and I resolved to ask whoever got out of it "what is my dream name"? A man, about 5' 11" or 6' 0" got out of the truck, parked not so far off and immediately appeared in the garage, below me (remember, I was at the top of the ram). He ignored me, but I got his attention saying, "Hey, can I ask you somethin?'" He made a clever remark though I don't recall what and soon I said, catching him before he wandered into the dark labyrynths "What is my dream name?" He looked at me, smiled quickly while walking off and said "Dream On"...*length=7-10 minutes
*This seemed to come out of the blue and I jumped into action...hope to have better luck next time. :tongue2:

----------


## Xox

Ok  ::lol:: , so I finished the basic task this morning. I'm going to write down all my dreams in my DJ, but over here I'll just post the task bit.

This was a WILD, done around 11ish am.

Like in nearly all of my LD's, I found myself suddenly in a random place. In this case it was a huge jungle. It was pretty hard for me not to wake up, I kept on seeing glimpses of my real bed and room. I saw a whole bunch of DC's prowling around.  I remember seeing a lion. I wasn't scared or anything, which is a surprise. The lion was a talking lion, and it didn't seem too happy about something, but somehow I knew it wouldn't do anything to me. I walked around for a bit, then a DC approached me. It was a middle aged man, before he was walking around barking commands at everyone. After he came to me, I suddenly remembered the task, so I asked him, "What's my name?" He says, "Mufasa" ( ::roll:: ) I was pretty amused but slightly disappointed. This name was probably influenced by the damn lion. After this I woke up, WILDed again, and went into another place. The rest of this is in my DJ.

I'll attempt the advanced task soon.

----------


## Astroman129

Yay, I finally had my first really good lucid dream, and let me tell you, I actually did really well.

I'm in my room, with my mother, father, brother, and me. we are all just sitting there, doing nothing. They were literally sitting still, so I could tell that something was weird. I decided to do a reality check (open my eyes wide, and if they still feel closed I'm dreaming) and I could tell I was dreaming. I remembered the tasks of the month. Oddly enough, I only remembered the dream name one, not the winter one. However, I asked my dad (in the dream) what my dream name is. He replied back with my phone number. I guess that was my dream name, then. If it wasn't, then I forgot to ask again. Oh well. Then, I told my mom "look at this, it's really cool!" I made lightning shoot out of my hands. While my parents were in the middle of the applause, my brother woke me up (in real life) at about one in the morning just to tell me that there was a new South Park on tomorrow. -_-

None the less, it was a pretty fun dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Swank

> Yay, I finally had my first really good lucid dream, and let me tell you, I actually did really well.
> 
> I'm in my room, with my mother, father, brother, and me. we are all just sitting there, doing nothing. They were literally sitting still, so I could tell that something was weird. I decided to do a reality check (open my eyes wide, and if they still feel closed I'm dreaming) and I could tell I was dreaming. I remembered the tasks of the month. Oddly enough, I only remembered the dream name one, not the winter one. However, I asked my dad (in the dream) what my dream name is. He replied back with my phone number. I guess that was my dream name, then. If it wasn't, then I forgot to ask again. Oh well. Then, I told my mom "look at this, it's really cool!" I made lightning shoot out of my hands. While my parents were in the middle of the applause, my brother woke me up (in real life) at about one in the morning just to tell me that there was a new South Park on tomorrow. -_-
> 
> None the less, it was a pretty fun dream.



Success or not? So whats your dream name/phone number? (wink wink)  ::D:  haha

----------


## i_speel_good

Eww, not transparent badges *vomit*

----------


## Moonbeam

> He ignored me, but I got his attention saying, "Hey, can I ask you somethin?'" He made a clever remark though I don't recall what and soon I said, catching him before he wandered into the dark labyrynths "What is my dream name?" He looked at me, smiled quickly while walking off and said "Dream On"...*length=7-10 minutes*
> This seemed to come out of the blue and I jumped into action...hope to have better luck next time.



Almost, bro!  That was a good lucid, too bad the DC wouldn't cooperate.  You could have claimed that your nam was "Dream On".  :wink2: 





> Eww, not transparent badges *vomit*



Speel, you know we have a vomit smiley that you could have used.  ::barf:: 

They're not clear, they're silver and gold, anyway.  ::?:   Maybe somebody's jealous, hmmm? :wink2:  Keep trying, speel!





> Yay, I finally had my first really good lucid dream, and let me tell you, I actually did really well.



 ::banana::  Good job!

 Congratulations, *Mufasa!*

----------


## bro

Thanks Moonbeam

Hmm...well you got me thinking :p those shiny badges are calling my name but really, I think "Dream On" was a bit too strange to be my name...I don't know, gotta think t' over. :tongue2: 

Any other staff have opinions? :-/

----------


## A Humble Sinner

*not impersonating staff*

Really cool dream, bro! Why wouldn't "Dream on" be your name? It was obviously quite a negative dream - your subconcious was obviously screwing wit you. I think it's your name.

Even if it aint...seriously cool dream.

Congratz everyone else! Great dreams. Whooo!

 :boogie:  Boogie!!!  :boogie:

----------


## bro

Hahah H.S...so cheery! You made my day!

It was my initial reaction that told me it couldn't be...But it could very well be now that I think of it...I assume there's no requirement that it has to be a "normal" name to have accomplished the task. :tongue2:

----------


## agentcoopersgirl1011

So I did the average joe task last night. I was walking around this surreal park where all the colors were really blown out and fuzzy. I saw this girl, and I was like, "Dream character, whats my dream name?" And it was like I was hearing with my eyes. She was telling me my name, but it didn't make sense. It was the alphabet and some half-whale half-whatever creatures. I kept saying I didn't understand her, but then she looked at me like I was the one talking strangely. I got really scared, and felt like I wasn't supposed to be there, and woke myself up. It wasn't completely successful, but maybe my name isnt really a name, its a feeling. I think she said more things,  but my dream recall really sucked this morning.  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Hmm, that does sound pretty eerie AgentCoopersGirl...I've had that sensation before like you didn't belong there...something was wrong. As a matter of fact I experienced this in my attempt as well...I guess we just have to remember that we are the only ones in control.

Hope your recall gets a bit better.

----------


## Bad Wolf

I finally got the basic task done.

_I'm on a staircase, and am lucid. I think I'm at nearby high school for some reason, and go up the staircase. I go through a door into my school's gym, only in the center of the center of the basketball court is that high school's symbol. I then remember the lucid task, and walk up to a guy sitting in the bleachers and ask him what my dream name is. He says something random, and then attacks me! The scene flashes for a moment, and I reappear a short distance away. I look at the center of the basketball court again, and notice that it now says the Misplaced Triangles, with a triangle for the image. Rather than try him again, I talk to the guy sitting a few feet away from him. 
I ask him, 'What's my dream name?'
He says, 'Lunar 33.'
'Really?'
'Yup'
'Alright,' I say, feeling content that I managed a task._

Why in the world is that "33" in my dream name? What, was Lunar already taken, so my subconscious just added a random number to the end?

----------


## Xox

Congrats to all!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

OK, the easy one first:

Good job, *Lunar 33!*





> But it could very well be now that I think of it...I assume there's no requirement that it has to be a "normal" name to have accomplished the task.



So, do you want "Dream On" to be your name or not?  ::lol:: 





> And it was like I was hearing with my eyes. She was telling me my name, but it didn't make sense. It was the alphabet and some half-whale half-whatever creatures.



 ::rolleyes::  Now what are we supposed to do with that?  That is absolutely the weirdest one yet.  Your name is half-alphabet and-half whale creature, heard with your eyes?  :Uhm:  How can I congratulate you?   :Confused:  

Clairity!  I need another opinion on this one!  What do you say?

----------


## bro

Yar, let's do it. :smiley:  "Dream On" is ironic and ever so witty from my SC. Sorry to be so changy.

EDIT: Thanks Moonbeam!

----------


## Clairity

> Now what are we supposed to do with that? That is absolutely the weirdest one yet. Your name is half-alphabet and-half whale creature, heard with your eyes?  How can I congratulate you?  
> 
> Clairity! I need another opinion on this one! What do you say?



Well, let's see.. she did ASK a DC what her dream name was and the DC did REPLY that her dream name was "half alphabet, half whale creature which she heard with her eyes".. so _technically_ she did complete the task!

So congratulations agentcoopersgirl!  ::D:

----------


## strinky

So I did the advanced task on the first of the month, but I really wanted to do the basic task and see what sort of responses I could get. My subconscious, as usual, seemed oh-so-happy to oblige my simple request:





> My dad passed me, and I greeted him. He didn't appear to be in a very good mood, but obviously I didn't care. "Dad!" I said as he stormed past, "What's my dream name?" He didn't say anything and continued on. "No, dad, wait. Please tell me." He goes, "Ugh, Lansley." I could barely hear him, so I asked him to repeat himself. He got a bit upset at that, and kept walking. I followed him, but didn't bring up my dream name again.



I'm going to ask other DC's in my next lucid, just for fun. But I'll accept "Lansley" for now.  ::roll::

----------


## agentcoopersgirl1011

aw, yay! First lucid task! I was pretty frustrated in the dream, because when she did speak actual sound, it was all mush. But all the things that came out of her mouth seemed to mean something. Even if it was some halvsy-whales.

----------


## anti_nation

that seems so interesting. i want to kno my dream name so badly now. i'll try to communicate with my DC's tonight instead of just showing off and proving im better than them.

----------


## LDallNight

Last night I finally did one of the tasks, and came close to the advanced one.  It all started when I was dreaming that I was sitting in my living room watching T.V. alone.  Suddenly some random DC walks through my sliding glass door.  I stand up and say "That's impossible".  My dad appears (like always) and is smling at me.  He then starts laughing for a good thirty seconds, in which time I become lucid.  *So I look him in the eye and he says "very good.  You are ready to continue without me, but I will always be here if you need me." or something along those lines.  Immediately I started spinning in circles, ignoring my dad who continued to babble, to stay lucid.  I finished spinning and was fully lucid, as conscious as ever, and I turned to the DC.  I didn't recognize him at all.  It was just then that I remembered both of the tasks of the month, and decided to try to complete the first one on him.  So I ask him "What's my dream name?".  He smiled at me, and said "Why don't you ask your dad?" then suddenly broke out in a sprint and ran away (random, I know...).  So I turn to my dad, who is still smiling at me, and ask "What's my dream name?".  He stops smiling, and says "Your dream name is "The Hand of Creation"."  I asked what that meant, and he said "You'll find out eventually Justin (my name)".  So anyways, I decided that was good enough and went to attempt the second task.  I then realized that my dream name foreshadowed me creating snow and making it winter (so i hoped).  Anyways, I fot outside in my front yard and tried to make snow.  Nothing happened no matter how hard I willed snow to appear... So I became adventurous and decided to fly into the air.  I then froze the clouds, and luckily it started snowing.  I flew to the ground to try to make the temperature lower and mak the leaves fall off the trees, but before I reachd the ground I suddenly woke up......* 
I WAS SO CLOSE!!
Anyways, sorry for the long post but i thought the dream was interesting enough to put down. 
thanks for reading and I have to say, this dream task was actually awesome.  I like my dream name =D.
-Justin

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, *Lansley! * You did both this month, that's great.

Good job, *The Hand of Creation!* I guess your Dad-DC was thinking that you created their world, hence the important sounding name!   You got really far with the advanced task too!

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

I did it!! yay, well at least one of them.

I was at the bottom of the staircase, i knew what i was dreaming, so i just stood there and thought about  what i should do, i remembered the task of the month, so i went out side to a big backyard there were everal trees, including a plum tree right in front of me. So i stood there, closed my eyes and stretched my hands out , the wind blew pretty hard several times and it turned a lot colder, my hands felt weird like something flowing out of them, but when i opened my eyes(it was dark) i saw that there was no snow, so i gave up. then i walked over to two little chinese kids, they were playing in a blanket made tent, so i asked the one closest to me what my dream name was ( all the time thinking i'd most likely get a chinese sounding name) and she looked at me and said "wi san"-(pronounced we-son). then i asked her several times how to spell it but each time she told me i couldnt quite understand  her since she said it so fast. So i didnt want to bother her anymore, so i walked away and walked around.

----------


## Moonbeam

Another sucess, *Wi San!* 

You almost got the advanced on too.

Do you know if that name really means anything in Chinese?

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

i'm trying to find out, but i havent yet. because  dont know if thats how its spelled or that its even chinese, it could be some other oriental dialect

----------


## LDallNight

Thanks Moon Beam.  Yeah I expect my dad-DC did mean it that way, since my dream world is created by me.  Thanks for the outlook  ::D:

----------


## TempleGuard

OFFTOPIC:
Make the wings with transparent background - I see they are .gif, but they have white background and looks crappy. Eithar make em transparent, or fill the white colour with the colour of the Dream Views forum background.

----------


## pixiedust

I made the background transparent - if you'd like to use this gif, pls feel free...I'd also be glad to help out and make the wings for future lucid tasks transparent  :smiley:

----------


## sourcejedi

> Another sucess, *Wi San!* 
> 
> You almost got the advanced on too.
> 
> Do you know if that name really means anything in Chinese?



-san is a general form of politeness in (googles) Japanese (ah, I thought so), Moonbeam-san.  Vaguely like "Mr." but it comes after the name.  Wi doesn't sound like a Japanese name though.

----------


## Serith

I completed the basic task, several times. 

The first time, Friday night, I was in some sort of restaurant, and had been lucid for a while.  I look and see my brother, and remember the basic task.  I ask him what my dream name is, and he says, "Slegathor Sheen!", in a silly voice, with the sheen part sounding high pitched and almost metallic.  Upon waking, I was disappointed that the response I got was basically nonsense, so I decided to try again until I got a somewhat sensible response. 

Saturday night, after reentering a lucid dream for the second or third time that night, I found myself on a moving bus full of people, and remembered to try again.  I then went around asking several people what my dream name is.  The first two gave nonsense replies which I've forgotten, the bus driver refused to respond, a little girl said, "Santa!", and the last guy I asked replied, "No One".  I decided that this response was good enough, and I left the bus by phasing through a window, while other people also left, out the door.  Shortly after reaching the ground, I woke.

----------


## Moonbeam

I don't think *Slegathor Sheen* is nonsense!  I like it!  ::D: 

Congratulations, and for remembering to do it several times again.

----------


## lostification

Well, im not sure if this counts or not, but i think i completed the dream name task!

Well last night i fell into a normal dream. I was at my high school and i was running when i suddenly realised i was in a dream, and the that same instant i ran into the air and was flying. This was cool because lately i havent been able to fly in my LD's. Well, i mustnt have been fully Lucid because i started falling and found myself in my bed again. I wasnt sure if i was still Lucid so walked to my mirror and plunged myself into it successfully! Once again i was met by my mirror twin! Upon remembering the task i asked "Whats my dream name, eh". My mirror twin replyed "your endless and nameless" before muttering "dumbass" to herself! After that we talked hung around with each other and then i woke up!

So does this count????

----------


## Clairity

> Upon remembering the task i asked "Whats my dream name, eh". My mirror twin replyed "your endless and nameless" before muttering "dumbass" to herself! After that we talked hung around with each other and then i woke up!
> 
> So does this count????



If your name is "endless and nameless dumbass" it counts! LOL!!

Ok.. I'll give it to you!  ::D:  Congratulations!!

----------


## Adam

Okay fine, I give up - looks like my lucid name is Dave after all - great! I had about 6 lucids last night, so did both the tasks.

*BASIC:*

Was with this girl and the conversation went something like this:

Me: "So what's my lucid name?"
DC: "Dave"
Me: "Dave? But why?"
DC: "Because it is, we have already told you this once!"
Me: "Rubbish!"

So I guess they were right the first time round, and again now! Hey I just noticed, I am still not Orange from the first time round.. Hmmm Anyway did the advanced too:

*ADVANCED:*

Was walking with this girl to a fair and I remembered the task (this was about my 4th lucid of the night) and decided to change into a girl, as I was walking along I could feel my hair getting longer, and as it did, I felt this kind of attitude inside me, and walked with a bit of attitude. I also then felt my fun bags, they were a little small to begin with, so made them grow bigger, to a nice size. Then I could really feel myself being a woman, was weird - I felt confident, and good... (worryingly)

Then I decided to check myself out, looked down at me and woke up  :Sad:

----------


## innerspacecadet

Your advanced task was last month's...oops.

But, any lucid goal achieved is fun.  It shows a decent level of awareness and control.

----------


## Fluffysilver

Can't wait to find out my dream name! Maybe it'll be a name I actually like for once.  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, *Endless and Nameless Dumbass!*

Good job, I think :wink2: , *Dave! * Also good job on last month's task!

Keep trying, Fluffysilver!  I like your name already.

----------


## Adam

Ah rubbish - I got bored by this time and decided to try it, I really couldn't remember the task lol - It was fun though and something I will be trying again  ::D:

----------


## bro

Growing "fun bags" sounds like a rather interesting experience Adam. I've become a female accidently in a dream, but never had the "bags"  :tongue2:

----------


## charlila

*Zaphoz Biblebrox, a Washington DC:*
"oh why are my HCs (human characters) so stupid!" 
*Red Cap's Granny, DC:* 
"to crack you up!"
*Freddy:* 
"no! food!"
Morfius: "your name is Neo!
Dream Ammisarry1: 
"i told mine his name is ppop!"
DA666: i named mine Wnnie the Poop!


in short - am i sure i want to entertain my DCs that much?
not at all!

it's like the tape of Baguan Shri Rajnish  -  the guru later re-named Osho - i heard once; the guy was naming all his disciples, all over the world, Indian[=from India] names. on the tape, answers and questions, someone asked him:
"hey, it's formidable! how do you name so many people all over the world?"
Baguan said:
it's simple! like in that Indian [unpolitically correctish for native American] tribe - a young boy asked his father: "dad, how do we call the newbie dreamers -  oops, the new born babies - in  our tribe?"

"it is very simple", said his dad, "whenever a baby is born, the oldest member of his family exit the tepee, and the first thing he sees, that's the new baby's name! so your little brother became 'thunder storm', and your cousin got the name 'red flower'... but why are you asking, 2FuckingDogs?"

so - excuseme, i won't ask kitbag questions in my own dreams!

----------


## charlila

but... at age 8, a dead puppy, my dead she-dog friend, told me in a dream "my name is Alexander Bonaparte Napolon and i used to be a prince." does this count?

----------


## acctgirl69

"fun bags"...interesting term, never heard that one before, Dave!

----------


## italianmonkey

failed
got lucid
found chatty dc
spent time on other questions
dogs barked before being able to put the task question  :Sad:

----------


## lonestarx

For it being my 4th lucid. Im just gonna try the lucid task if I can get dreamboats blackout teq to work,. If not then I'll try FILD and go for the advanced as well.

----------


## Belisarius

So after a very long dry spell I finally had a lucid dream last night and I accomplished the basic task.

I was in my dorm room with these two random african-american children and I became lucid.  I said to one of them, "So Trevor, what's my dream name?"  He replied,"Your dream name is Henry."  I was kind of dissapointed so I decided to go find someone else to ask the question, who want's a dream name like 'henry'?  I walked out into the hall and asked someone else, at this time my lucidity was starting to waver so I had to prove to myself and this person that I was dreaming so I stuck my hands through the cement walls.  This convinced him and he gave me an answer, one that I seemed to be satisfied with, but I forgot it.  After that I went back to my dorm room where there were alot of people I knew from High School sitting around.  At one point I "phased" my arm right through a girl as if I was cutting her in half.  I started to wake up so I decided to spin around.  It worked and I found myself in my dorm room alone in my bed, but I knew I was still dreaming.  I walked down the hall to where the girls hall is, but rather than being full of dorm rooms the hallway had squash and raquet ball courts all over with a bar and a gift shop.  I was kind of pissed off and then woke up.

So I guess my dream name is Henry, how boring!

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

I tried to do the advanced TOTM again last nite for several minutes-i even took a pizza break inbetween!! The only things i was able to do was make sorry looking clouds(there was no way they could make it snow) and wind, plus i couldnt fly all 4-6 times i tried, then 5 dcs came up and started fighting with me, until i woke up a minute or 2 later.

----------


## megg322

If i go lucid tonight, im definitly going to try the basic task.

----------


## Lunalight

I got the basic task!

So, I was in a car with my mom, and all the buildings around us were collapsing.  We sped down the road trying to outrun the falling debris.  This caused me to get lucid, and I grabbed the wheel.  I pulled up, like with an airplane, and took off into the sky.  I went into space.  Here I started to wake up, so I spun.  After that I was in the car with my friends Hope and Addie.  I remembered the task, so I asked Hope, "What my dream name?"  Hope thought, and then said, "Meghan."  I looked at Addie.  She said, "Uh, yeah, it's Meghan."  I was skeptical. (I know at least three Meghans, so it's a name I hear a lot).  I asked Hope, "Are you sure about that?  Are you sure it's not something like...Luna?  'Cause that's my username on Dreamviews."  Hope said, "Oh, yeah, that's it!"  Addie nodded.  "That's much prettier," she said.  So, it appeared that they were not telling me my name as much as choosing one for me.  Anyway, that's the task.

----------


## Moonbeam

*Henry,* good job!

And....*Meghan!*

Two normal names.

----------


## Tsunami

I did the Lucid Basic Task last night! It was a DILD  ::D:  Here is the dream:




Lucid Dream - I was in a small bedroom which had features similar to my bedroom, like the windows looked exactly the same as mine. The bed was in front of me and had some guy with the strangest face ever. His face was white, paper white. I was tempted to jump out the window but I choose against it. I was trying to think of something to do. Flying came to my mind I was thinking how could I. I did the basic task of the month,  walking up to one of the people I asked what was my dream name. He seemed to ignore me. Staring at the floor grey carpet. I then asked another guy who was lying down on the other end of this bed lying down, apparently my dream name is Francis. Something like that. This guy was reading a black and white magazine.

Grr.. I was hoping for a cool dream name  :Sad:

----------


## Kristennoelle78

yay!! I thought I was never gonna get this one done in time!
Ok...I dreamt that I slept with an ex-boyfriend and I was mad at him because he wasnt performing to my satisfaction..lol...this sounds terrible I know...anyway, I leave the house and turn around to look at him and realize I am dreaming. So, I look around and there are leafy trees and green grass and I say snow...so, snow covers the ground and falls from the sky and I look back at guy and he is freezing, I say something and can see my breathe in the air cuz of the cold, then zone out to black...

----------


## ClouD

> As i am walking, a thought of lucid tasks makes an interesting idea to test my powers again.
> 
> I see the sky, bright blue with white clouds and a glaring sun.
> 
> I move my hands as if i am going to change the weather, and as i do my other self comes up to me and does the same motions, trying to undo what i am trying to.
> 
> I know he won't win.
> Dismissing him, i focus back onto the sky, moving grey storm clouds to cover it all.
> The light becomes dim, and i overcome my other easily.
> ...



Strange dream.

----------


## Eminence~

Last night I believe I completed the Advanced Task. 

I was in an area where it was rather dark. I was outside, standing on some wide steps in front of an old-looking building. Antique-like. It had a huge breezeway leading to a courtyard.
When I was at the bottom of the steps, I realized I was dreaming. Nothing prompted it; it's rarely something I realize because of weird stuff happening. I just suddenly realize. Anyway, I was walking around rubbing my hands together and looking at them, trying to get some better clarity. It was horrible before. I couldn't think of anything to do, so I figured I'd try the lucid task, seeing as I've never tried one before. I stood there on the steps trying to remember what I was supposed to do, when suddenly the thought that it was supposed to be winter and I was supposed to make it snow hit me. I looked up at the sky and noticed how dark and heavy the clouds were. I reached my hands up and smiled, willing snow to come down and willing it to be cold. Soon afterwards, small little snowflakes began to drift downwards. I wasn't "in it" long enough to see if any stuck, but it was definitely snowing. I also managed to change temperature of my own free will for the first time ever. That was neat. 
There were no trees nearby to see if leaves were falling, but it definitely got colder.  :smiley:

----------


## mark

Woooohoooo I completed both tasks last night

I will just put the task parts of the dream in here but will linnk to the whole dream if you want to read the whole thing its long  :smiley: 
*
BASIC*

YES!!! I shout im lucid again! but I remember to stay calm first things first *Basic Task* I turn to my mum who is sitting on the floor "mum whats my dream name" I ask "Bam!....err...and!...ah, hand!, yes your name is hand!" she says. I bit disappointed I turn to kevin and ask the same. He smiles and says "hard man" I laugh and think it could be worse.

*ADVANCED*

 Outside now its sunny and warm and im in the center of a square. To the left side of the square is a large church with grey blocks and a orange roof, and surrounding the other 3 sides of the square are houses of varying heights. Im hovering just above the top of the trees and I realise im in the center of a park.

I want to attempt the *advanced task* I hold my hands out to each side of me pointing slightly towards the sky and I begin to turn slowly through 360 degrees. Suddenly the theme song from waking life, but a really deep and powerful version begins to play and empowers me so I feel I could do anything. As I turn the clouds get darker and more threatening and once im happy with them I stop turning. Its still warm so I shout "make it cold!" and a strong wind kicks up and its freezing. 

The trees are still bright green so I make them wilt, they turn brown at their tips then the crumple and disappear so the trees are left bear and I notice it has started to snow, not heavily just lightly but enough to begin covering the tree branches. Im completely thrilled and happy that I have done enough so I go looking for more DCs to see if I can find energy.

here is the link to the full dream 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=725

----------


## Graysong

[Double Post]

----------


## Graysong

_I'm afraid I must keep this brief. I will edit in further details in a day or two._

After a series of lucid and semi-lucid dreams, I found myself on an endless dirt road, surrounded by a rather bland desert landscape. (Many of my Lucid Dreams are terribly cliche.  ::roll::  )

For reasons unknown to me, I became Lucid. Around me were several friends, all strolling down the road, no end in sight. After a few quick vividness-enhancing techniques, I remembered the Beginner Task.

Turning around, I quickly asked a nearby friend what my 'Dream Name' was. With no response from him, I turned to another. He responded that I was 'Joe Blue,' or something to that effect. I questioned many others before waking, though most responses were entirely nonsensical.

Can it be medal givin' time now?  ::D: 
-Graysong / Joe Blue

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I had the best chanceall month to get the Dream-Name task done and I failed myself! Stupid me and making everything harder on myself....

The World's Crazy.. and So Am I-

It starts out in this odd hotel where nothing ever goes right. The people are weird, I can't ever find my room, no keys exist, and odd animals are partying about the place. I know for certain Maro-chan, Ken-ken, and Mae-Mae are there running amok.

I'm running from who knows what when it dawns on me.... "I'm dreaming." And so, with this low level knowledge... I try something new, all the while totally aware that there's an important Dream Task at hand... I start scripting out stuff for the things to do... And it works, but my dream quality is going down, so I stare down at my glowing hands for a bit.

Reassured with my abilities, I cut down semi-straight-down to business. I close my eyes and teleport out of the strange hotel. To a fabulous city/town with a blend of traditional Gothic Architecture and historical Spanish Architecture [with all the nice lively colors of then too]. I set out to find _the_ person who can tell me my dream name... There were dozens of people I could ask, but I felt like asking not just anyone, but someone who I felt would know all... [Maybe I was subconsciously looking for my dream guide?] 

Now, this is a low level lucid for clear reasons... I don't wise up and ask all the DCs I storm past, I don't summon up someone to tell me... I just search... Slowly losing lucidity as I find an extremely syncretic mix of the previous architectures plus Arabian style. I lose the last of my lucidity to make a path that will take me right into there and to the person... But, I wake up to the sun-rise before then.

----------


## italianmonkey

your town strongly reminds me of my soul-city (dj: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...6&postcount=55 )

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> your town strongly reminds me of my soul-city (dj: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...6&postcount=55 )



Interesting... my place though, gave off a "typically me" city. My cities seem to have culture issues [as well as symbolic value], all my interests and stories mixed into one...

 Maybe next lucid I'll finally get my name [hopefully in time for New Years]

----------


## Vex Kitten

::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 

I did it. After the 4th try I finally got a response from a DC, who happened to be a baby bear. 
In hindsight I think maybe the bear might have been hacking up a hair ball or something when it answered but it's good enough for me.

Taken from my DJ:

 Out of the blue I asked, "What's my dream name, little bear?"

It didn't reply, continued playing. I wondered if it could even speak. Of course it can speak. If I want it to speak it will. So I asked again.

"What's my dream name? You can tell me. You can talk."

The little bear continued to play but it started making odd little noises that came from deep within it's chest. Eventually it barked out something that sounded like *"hoe day"* I asked it what my name was again and it barked out the same word, this time a little clearer. I thought about it, said the word a few times so I wouldn't forget it

and further down the dream was this:

I opened my eyes and looked across the room. A very beautiful woman stood naked, her skin was a gorgeous almost golden brown colour. She had long straight jet black hair and seemed to be perfection in human form. She smiled and tilted her head a bit then said, "Sparrow Woman."

I wasn't sure if she was introducing herself or if she was telling me my dream name.

Hoe Day or Sparrow Woman.
Both are odd.

----------


## Moonbeam

Cloud--good job on the advanced task, very nice.  :smiley:  I could swear I already posted that...must have been a dream. ::?: 

Eminence--impressive.  I still can't even imagine doing that task.  Probably why I won't be able to do it.

And congratulations to:

*Hand Hardman!* 

*Joe Blue!* (Cool name.)

and...last but not least...*Hoe Day Sparrow Woman!*  :woohoo: 

Lucidbulbs and italianmonkey--keep trying!  There's a couple days left yet!

----------


## Clairity

> In hindsight I think maybe the bear might have been hacking up a hair ball or something when it answered but it's good enough for me.



LOL @ hacking up a hair ball!  ::D: 

I haven't even attempted this month's task.. but I'll be back on track for next months'!

Congratulations to everyone so far!  :boogie:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks Clairty and Moonbeam.
 ::smitten:: 
I still think Tyler is a cute name. Much cuter than Hoe Day.  :tongue2: 
And I'd love to find out Clairity's dream name. Bet it's something sexy.  :Hi baby: 

 I was maniacally trying to complete this task because my DCs more often than not like to mess with me. I think I was trying too hard because I couldn't nail it. The night I did get it I was sick and tired and all I wanted to do was sleep, not thoughts of the task at all. So glad I got this one done.

Now to become Storm in a lucid dream and mess with the weather. 
 ::D:

----------


## Snuggleumpakis

Ok so this is how it goes. I was finally really lucid for a long time and in this dream I thought of what I could do. So I ended up seeing a little either dead dog or stuffed animal and I just thought of bringing it back to life so I ended up making it get up and walk. Then I was thinking about tasks of the month and then I thought of the one from a while back about turning yourself into a member of the opposite sex and  I did that but ended up becoming all deformed and ended up with n extra toe popping out and I was in a dress. Anyways after that I had a false akwakening I guess but I was just like "Screw that I was about to find out my dream name" so I lied my head down and went back into a dream and I was in the street looking for someone nearby and I couldn't find anyone but I decided to go into the nearest shop and inside were three people. A man selling bakery stuff and a guy buying and an old Mexican lady behind him and she was the closest so I said nicely "Excuse me, What is my name?" and she just replied LAFRIDIS and I woke up right after that and I'm not sure but after she said Lafridis she told me "Laheim" and I'm not sure if that was a last name or she was just cut off becuase I woke up. So that's my dream name. =]

 ::banana:: LAFRIDIS witht he possible last name Laheim. ::banana::

----------


## Moonbeam

All right, you'll get to wear your badge for a few days (hopefully you'll get it soon)!

Congratulations, *LAFRIDIS with the possible last name Laheim!!*

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a super long LD last week, I haven't posted it yet because of the holidays. But I did do the Make it Winter TOTM.

Here is the whole dream (I don't like to break them up), so you can skip down to the "Make it Winter" part that its highlighted.

Here is the long one from 12-22-07:

I was in my church. I remember thinking, if I'm lucid I'll be able to fly. And at that I took off in a float/fly over the heads of the people around me. I flew around for a little while noticing that I was flying swimming style again.

I then saw Kyle. And the first thing that came to mind was the* DC interrogation task*that I am kind of doing in private so I'm not going to give details about what I asked. But I suppose I can give the answers because my DC was being uncooporative in answering those specific questions.

After I asked the questions and Kyle looking at me like I was asking something that was forbidden to ask. He then finally said, "If you are looking for some secret answers, I'll tell you this: *It* will happen....in *Asia*....on *midnight* of *December 31*."

I repeated that in my mind because I felt it might be significant.

I don't remember the transition, but I next remember being outside by a house. I remember wanting to *jump off the top of the roof.* I ran up (I seem to remember a ramp), then when I got the the peak, I decided to let myself *fall off backwards*. There seems to be a thrill in that. Since I fly so much, it's nice to find something that is a little different and thrilling.

As often happens when I fall backward, I feel a falling sensation, yet I don't hit the ground when I think I should, and after a while I just stand up and realize that the ground is right there.

I remember doing that several times. Then I remember thinking, "I really should be trying to accomplish a task. I remember that I haven't done the *Make it Winter" Task of the Month of December.*

I walk into a courtyard. There is green grass and some hibiscus shrubs. Before I even have to put out any effort, *it begins to snow*. I think, "Wow, that was easy." The I remember that I need to do more than make it snow. I realize that even though it is snowing, it is not cold. The next thing I know I feel *an icy cold wind sweep around me and through the leaves of the hibiscus.* I think, "Maybe I should make the leaves fall off the hibiscus." But for some reason, I just think, "Naw, they'll fall off on their own in this weather." The last thing I notice is the snow starting to pile up in places on the grass.

I then go in the house. I see that I am in a kitchen. I remember someone sugegested that we *make a recipe* and try it out as a possible future task of the month. I look around for thing to put together in a recipe. The only food I see int he kitchen is a large bowl filled with *cake cut up in squares, grapes, and M&Ms*. I think, "That will be my recipe--I'll put a piece of each one in my mouth and see what it tastes like. So I grab a handful and stuff it into my mouth. I realize that the cake doens't have much flavor. I'm disappointed. The grapes takes like sour-ish grapes, but not strong. Then I bit into an M&M, and a burst of chocolate flavor fills my mouth. I grabbed another handful of M&Ms and took them with me as I run back up to the roof, so I can fall backwards off it again before my LD comes to an end.

As I am climbing to the top of the roof, I am thinking about how real the M&Ms taste, and how weird that is becasue I know that I'm dreaming and that there are no M&Ms, yet the sensation is so completely real, and how my brain must be using an old memory of myself eating M&Ms to make this so real for me again. I actually wonder at this moment what is exactly going on in my brain at this moment.

Then I reach the roof top and *fall off backward again*. Instead of floating down for a fairly long period of time. I fall quite quickly and feel a slight thud and my back hits the ground. I think, "At least that didn't hurt".

I decide I should really try something else if my LD was going to go on this long. So I decided that I wnted to *find a DC to ask about my future*. I have never had any luck in the past and I decided that I should try again. I walk back in the house and see Daniel standing by the stairs. I decide to ask him something quite specific, so I ask him where I will be in ten years. He looks at me and said, "*You'll be living in a tent in the mountains*." I am intrigued by his answer and start to question him about it. But before I can get too far, I finally wake up.

----------


## Viperfox

Here is an excerpt from my dream "The Dumb Waitress and Winter Wonderland":

"It was still dark, and I felt really tired still. So I went back to sleep, and as soon as I entered a dream, I decided to take out the advanced task of the month. 
I looked around. I was in a field, near a forest, and the leaves were already off of the trees. I made it colder, and then made it snow. 
It was very easy, because I was in control of the dream from the beginning. The snow was acumlulating, and I reasoned that it was a good amount of winteryness."

-VF

----------


## Meakel

Haha. I'm having a great time reading everyone else's post. I succeeded in the first task, and I guess I was close to the advanced one.

Here it is, thye entire dream took around maybe 20 mins:

The dream started in a kind of blurry state. I was sitting in my room. Normally I have to of my younger brothers sleeping onthe other side of the room. THis time, it was two random dudes, like it was a dorm. This was the thing that made me lucid. 

Like all the other times I become lucid, I get really, really happy. I have a kind of ability to imprint tasks into my subconsciousbfore I dream. I have to REALLY, REALLY want it though. Such as flying. When I first wanted to lucid, the main reason was flying. I wanted it so bad that it became in impulse. Everytime I was even a little bit lucid, I start jumping around. This time, the thing I wanted to do was shoot fireballs and such. (Fun...) So I shot up out of my bed and fireballs went every where. 

"Weeeeeeeeeeeee!" 

I obliterated the bunk bed in which my "roommates" were sleeping on. It kinda just blew up. It was in small charred pieces,and I had reduced most of it to ash. I had apparently killed one of them, the other sat on a larger piece or wreckage. 

Normally the state of his body would have grossed me out. It was burnt and there wounds...and blood..and....egh. Then I went all movie-like. I picked him up by the collar (It was fused to his collar bone. ERK) and screamed at him. 

"WHO'S YO DADDAY?"

He whimpered and said, "You...". 

"AN WATS MAH NAME?!"

"Lil' Cheesy"

"THATS RIGHTE"

I hadn't meant to ask for my name but it made me remember the monthly tasks. I struggled to remember what it was though. I remebered it included changing so the world was in a certain kind of season. I couldn't remember what it was though. I stepped out side and it was snowing. (Even though I'm in Hong Kong) So I decided to try all of them. 

First spring, it was fairly easy. I just thought of a normal day with a breeze. 

Summer again was easy, just made it a bit hotter. In Hong Kong, almost everyday is summer and spring. 

Then fall. I thought of red's and yellows. And set everything on fire...

So I tried winter, and I only succeeded in making everything black and white and cold. It looked like a normal day. No snow, but black and white. And cold.


After I woke up, around maybe an hour later I checked DV. I smacked myself in the fore head. Well at least I did the first one... 

(After I woke up, I laughed at the name for a full 30 seconds.)

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

I did the basic task without knowing it was the TOTM  :tongue2:  I read it on someone's post and decided to give it a try that night. I was cruising down the highway in this weird car with the roof cut off and 4 bikes attached to the back. Me and my friend were swirving around and almost crashed a few times. We made it to some sort of station, maybe a subway station, and i just out of nowhere realized I was dreaming  :smiley: _ Immediately I turned around from where I was sitting in the middle of the station and my dad was there so I asked him what my dream name was. He answered something weird at first like mumbling so I asked him again. This time he said my dream name was Papi-mami ... kind of a weird name haha. So that's my story_

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

> "AN WATS MAH NAME?!"
> 
> "Lil' Cheesy"
> 
> "THATS RIGHTE"



I laughed pretty hard when I read this haha

----------


## Moonbeam

Congratulations, *Lil Cheesy!* and *Papi-mami!*

This is one of the best tasks ever, these names are all so funny!  ::laughhard:: 

Two Shadows, that is are a really cool dream. We'll have to see if anything happens on Dec 31st.  I love the recipe part--eating chocolate, a favorite dream activity of mine too.

The tent in the mountains thing is kind of weird....that could be good or bad, depending on the circumstances.

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

ahh i wish i knew what you were talking about but my post hasn't been seen yet by a mod so i haven't been granted entry to see what bext month's task is  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Moonbeam

> ahh i wish i knew what you were talking about but my post hasn't been seen yet by a mod so i haven't been granted entry to see what bext month's task is



We seem to be running a little slow this month.  I think it's the holidays.  

Anyway, you aren't missing anything because next month's task hasn't been decided yet.  We are all waiting anxiously...

----------


## Seeker

Sorry gang, does anyone need a badge?  I've got a little time today.

If I ever complete the name task, I will probably use it in my signature from now on.

----------


## Moonbeam

I think we're caught up on badges, Seek.

Just need the tasks for January. We've got a volunteer to make the badges too.

----------


## Curtis

This is my first lucid without waking up right after, so here it is..


So my dream starts out in a video game, its 2D. I dont see nothing but this game. I am a chipmunk or something racing this other animal to get to the finish. I then realize I'm not a chipmunk in real life *Bam*! :smiley:  I'm in a dream! To my amazement I dont wake up right away like past experiences. So I think, hmm, Im going to make my charcter fart his way to the end. My chipmunk character guy jumps, farts and speeds across the level. About halfway through the level I decide to fly, I get up in the air, fly really fast and somehow the other guy wins, huh figures.




So now i'm out of the game, dont know how it happened but i'm myself now. I see one of my reletives leaving the house that i'm in with this other guy i've never seen before. So I go up to my reletive and ask "whats my dream name" (remembering its decembers task). She replys with "I dont know", Desperate to know I follow them out to the parking lot asking the other guy "whats my dream name" he says he doesent know. They then get to this green truck and he unlocks the door, hes about to open it when I look at the door and point my finger tword it and say "LOCK!" to make it lock again so he can't open it, it didnt work and he opened it.... Anyway I bug him further on whats my dream name intill he says "Spener.....no, Its AJ" (these are the names of some guys in my school, coincidence?)

He is now inside the car trying to shut the door, I hold it back asking, "Whats AJ stand for?" He says he doesent know, so I bug him more  :tongue2: . I then wake up without an answer.



P.S., Am I still able to have the orange in my name?

----------


## TempleGuard

It may be 30th, but I did my first Task of the Month.
It was my longest lucid so far, and it was this way, because i played by the dream's rules. After doing some stuff I decided I will ask someone something, so I get to some dc's that were important to the dream (I was with them for the whole dream) and I start explaining that they are a project of my imagination and so on, they acted as I told em they are dying, but they understood me, and took the idea, even one of the guys, which was thinking that is smarter than me, after understanding that I made him, start thinking about me as a smarter guy. So I asked some girl, which was there and was quiet "Whats my dream name", she was like "What", and me "My dream name", so she start thinking or something and told me *"Unite and Divide"*. I thought that is pretty cool since it was long dream (not so long in the fully lucid part), said thanx, went in another room to f*ck her, and the dream ended. I hate how in every dream I only think about f*cking, and cant do some real stuff.

----------


## Seeker

Had an interesting night, I was on the border of sleep and wakefulness all night, except for an epic 45 minute non lucid dream in which China was invading through the garden section at the local Home Depot  ::holyshit:: 

Anyway, I was WILDing this morning sometime around 7:30.  During a moment of strong HI, I was in a dreamscape in which I was let to a public restroom.  I was directed to read something written on the wall, what was there was "Apfei".  The HI stopped at that point and I woke back up

I was barely lucid, and only so for about 5 seconds, so I'm not going to count this one.

----------


## iadr

> Had an interesting night, I was on the border of sleep and wakefulness all night, except for an epic 45 minute non lucid dream in which China was invading through the garden section at the local Home Depot



That's funny.  ::rolllaugh:: 

Non-lucid dreams can often be just be as entertaining as lucid ones, especially the really vivid ones.

Thanks for sharing that one.

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

> Had an interesting night, I was on the border of sleep and wakefulness all night, except for an epic 45 minute non lucid dream in which China was invading through the garden section at the local Home Depot



I laughed pretty hard when I read this  :tongue2: 

and about what you saw, that's pretty close to the begining of my name! ''Apfei'' is like apfel .. maybe you were thinking of that?

----------


## Seeker

> and about what you saw, that's pretty close to the begining of my name! ''Apfei'' is like apfel .. maybe you were thinking of that?



Yeah, I had thought of that as well, probably our time in chat the other day.

Ah well, one more night to try this month....

----------


## i_speel_good

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...8&postcount=88
I WON

----------


## Moonbeam

:bravo: Good job, *TEO!*

Let's see if we can get you a badge for the next few hours.  ::D:

----------


## stavrakas

::banana::  Teo has got a badge!  ::D:  Awsome  :tongue2:

----------


## i_speel_good

> :bravo: Good job, *TEO!*
> 
> Let's see if we can get you a badge for the next few hours.



Stop calling me Teo, it feels awkward.

Thanks for the badge, though.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Stop calling me Teo, it feels awkward.



Oh, sorry Teo.  ::lol:: 

(Seriously, how was I supposed to know?  I won't do it anymore after this year is over.)

----------


## pixiedust

> Stop calling me Teo, it feels awkward.
> 
> Thanks for the badge, though.







> Oh, sorry Teo. 
> 
> (Seriously, how was I supposed to know?  I won't do it anymore after this year is over.)



 ::D:

----------


## Tornado Joe

Aw RATS!!! The only task I've ever accomplished and I'm a day late!

Oh well... just for the records I guess:

(this is a summary of the dream)
The world had flooded and I was floating along with hundreds of other people on debris. I became lucid after suspecting it was a dream and performing a RC. I asked the DC I was swimming along with "*Who am I?*", he looked at me and rolled off some long messed up word that was jibberish. I told him not to mess with me because I knew this was a dream. He after wiping the smile off his face, he looked me in the eyes and said "Mission". For some reason that sounded so right to me, and I felt he was serious. 

Later on I swam up to some other DC, a woman that looked Indian or Hispanic and asked her the same. I figured her answer would have to match even if it was in a different language. She looked up as if to think, then replied "Missi&#243;n".

----------


## Moonbeam

> Aw RATS!!! The only task I've ever accomplished and I'm a day late!



 
Well I'm still going to congratulate you...
Good job, *Mission!*  :boogie: 

(P.S.  And way to get that DC to act right!  I'm going to try that with my bad DC's..."Don't mess with me, I know this is a dream!  ::furious:: )

----------

